# *~ The Positivity Thread ~* One positive thought a day :)



## London (Jul 18, 2014)

There might be a thread like this somewhere, but I saw the idea on Facebook and thought it was cool. 

No matter how bad things seem, we can always be grateful for *something.* 
Write down at least one *positive* thing that happened to you today. It can be as big as winning a million dollars or as small as a stranger holding a door open for you. 

I'll go first. I have a few:
1. Class was cancelled unexpectedly, so I got to sleep in and wake up next to my best friend/boyfriend. 
2. I am all caught up on assignments _and_ I don't work this weekend!
3. The weather is gorgeous today so I'm going to take my dog for a nice long walk.

Your turn! 
Don't post anything negative! Let the happy vibes flow~~~~~

*Edit: *Just FYI, responses to others should only be positive! I am ignoring those who choose to be negative and everyone should continue to do the same. All it takes is a few comments back and forth for this to become a flame war, and that's not what this thread is all about! Thanks.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 18, 2014)

I got to spend a full day at home today/sleep in today.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 18, 2014)

everything is awesome...! ;m;


----------



## Beardo (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm babysitting which equals fun with the kid and some money! Plus, after he goes to sleep I can sit outside and call my boyfriend since its nice outside!


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jul 18, 2014)

Ahh i like the idea of this thread ( ^ω^ ) we have so many negative threads on here it seems, this seems like a nice idea~
My brother and i spent the day playing around on piano and guitar and bought Chinese food (it was so good oh my gosh how ( ；?Д｀) i still need to practice for my piano recital, but i played for like 3 hours last night so i'm a little worn out. theres this ridiculous part in one of my songs, but i'm starting to finally get it XD


----------



## Aradai (Jul 18, 2014)

I baked today! ^_^


----------



## London (Jul 18, 2014)

I love it!  Keep em coming <33


----------



## Saylor (Jul 18, 2014)

I had some really good food earlier!


----------



## Bowie (Jul 18, 2014)

The creation of this thread has brightened up my day.


----------



## epona (Jul 18, 2014)

one way that i have managed to keep positive is i keep a folder on my laptop desktop full of kind things that people have said to me/about me
it's filled with screenshots of text messages and such and when i'm feeling down i look through it and smile and it's amazing how much it helps to calm me down and remind me that people care about me 
i really recommend it folks


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 18, 2014)

epona said:


> one way that i have managed to keep positive is i keep a folder on my laptop desktop full of kind things that people have said to me/about me
> it's filled with screenshots of text messages and such and when i'm feeling down i look through it and smile and it's amazing how much it helps to calm me down and remind me that people care about me
> i really recommend it folks



that sounds like a really good idea i should do this


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 18, 2014)

Ocelittles! 

Also, I'm so excited for this tattoo I can hardly stand it.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 18, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Ocelittles!
> 
> Also, I'm so excited for this tattoo I can hardly stand it.



Oh my god I wanna squeeze em.


----------



## Miaa (Jul 18, 2014)

Waking up each day with positive words 




Spoiler: ^_^


----------



## London (Jul 18, 2014)

Miaa said:


> Waking up each day with positive words
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE that!


----------



## London (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm only 26 minutes into my day but I woke up to the smell of freshly cut grass  
And now it's raining lightly, my favourite weather!


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jul 19, 2014)

Stay positive.






My positive thought for the day, I didn't kill anyone, so that's good.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

Be happy today!


----------



## Miaa (Jul 19, 2014)

londonfog said:


> I'm only 26 minutes into my day but I woke up to the smell of freshly cut grass
> And now it's raining lightly, my favourite weather!



My sleep schedule is pretty messed up. Meaning I usually don't wake up till 6pm. I absolutely love the smell of early mornings. The crisp, cold feeling, _slightly_ damp air... So I'm right there with you!


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jul 19, 2014)

I won county champs in fencing!! That's mean I'm not that terrible!!


----------



## Miaa (Jul 19, 2014)

Uxie said:


> I won county champs in fencing!! That's mean I'm not that terrible!!



Wo0o0t ! Congrats 

Adding to the thread:




Spoiler: :D


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 19, 2014)

I have debate class today.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 19, 2014)

Everything is awesome!


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 19, 2014)

I have friends which is a cool thing


----------



## London (Jul 19, 2014)

Uxie said:


> I won county champs in fencing!! That's mean I'm not that terrible!!



That means you're *great*!


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jul 19, 2014)

My parents are bringing me lunch


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 19, 2014)

Two of my articles are gonna be published in a local university's newspaper. o:


----------



## London (Jul 19, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Two of my articles are gonna be published in a local university's newspaper. o:



Congrats! I took Journalism a few years ago, it's a good feeling knowing that you're good enough to get published


----------



## toastia (Jul 19, 2014)

I ate Turkey Bacon.


----------



## Miaa (Jul 19, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> My parents are bringing me lunch


CONGRATS !!! I miss my parents bringing me food ):



Lady Timpani said:


> Two of my articles are gonna be published in a local university's newspaper. o:


Wow! How exciting! Not only is it a positive thought for today, but for a lifetime! Congrats on an amazing accomplishment!



Prin said:


> I ate Turkey Bacon.


YUMMAYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Victor S Court (Jul 19, 2014)

I have this one cat who likes to be around me a lot. Anytime I call his name, he'll come running up to me, and them meow for me to pet him. 
He's a big cutie and he likes to play with things by taking them into his mouth and then parading around triumphantly, before dropping them to play with him.


----------



## Miaa (Jul 19, 2014)

Victor S Court said:


> I have this one cat who likes to be around me a lot. Anytime I call his name, he'll come running up to me, and them meow for me to pet him.
> He's a big cutie and he likes to play with things by taking them into his mouth and then parading around triumphantly, before dropping them to play with him.


Aren't cats just amazing creatures?!


----------



## Beary (Jul 19, 2014)

I didn't get run over today. c:


----------



## Athros (Jul 19, 2014)

I ate popcorn today :3


----------



## Gandalf (Jul 19, 2014)

Bought some new shoes. They are so comfy it is amazing.

Don't forget to keep the post quality up guys


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jul 19, 2014)

I went running!


----------



## Saylor (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm going to the zoo today.


----------



## Capella (Jul 19, 2014)

If you're ever sad remember that you can be this


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

Capella said:


> If you're ever sad remember that you can be this


Very uplifting, Cap.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 19, 2014)

It's nice and sunny outside today!  Will be taking my dogs out for a walk (hopefully).


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a very kind, very cute boyfriend. :3c


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 19, 2014)

whoever rated this down is NOT thinking positive

i uh... i got out of bed today, and i might eat!
and i finally got that commission done, and wonderk made me more amazing sigs <3


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 19, 2014)

I didn't drop the weights on my face when I worked out!


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 19, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I didn't drop the weights on my face when I worked out!









Cheers, bruh.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jul 19, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> whoever rated this down is NOT thinking positive
> 
> i uh... i got out of bed today, and i might eat!
> and i finally got that commission done, and wonderk made me more amazing sigs <3



Hehe, amazing indeed!  I've heard that WonderK makes lots of great signatures for TBTers, although I've never requested one myself.  I'll have to sometime!

And here I am with your signature displaying a picture of Unikitty..."Stay positive!"  On a positivity thread too!  *Hugs, because she's my favorite character* 

I think typing this made my day...well, night, actually!


----------



## cinny (Jul 19, 2014)

I feel great & have being losing weight !
normally I'm lazy during the summer but have gotten a lot of motivation from my brother :`)


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 19, 2014)

I ACTUALLY RAN 2 MILES TODAY ; u ;
I feel very accomplished of that because I hate running so much but it's really worth it in the end, and I haven't really ran like that since last summer...thank goodness I play volleyball so I'm not overweight u v u
Ohh and I also won the Bug-Off, perfected my song on my flute, and took a nap >u<


----------



## London (Jul 20, 2014)

My positive thought for the night would have to be how happy I was to get responses to my free sig shop! ^^
It's my first shop so I honestly thought the thread would die. But I barely left the computer all day because I was so busy making things for lovely TBT-ers, yay! Thanks everyone who stopped by  <33

*~* And keep up the positive thoughts *~* 
*You all rock!*


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 20, 2014)

I finally feel like I have an idea about what I want to do with my life! 
Also I found a friend who likes to watch Barbie Life in the Dreamhouse with me


----------



## Jewels (Jul 20, 2014)

I successfully did one pull up

im a girl ok, doing a pull up is an achievement for me


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 20, 2014)

I feel good


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 20, 2014)

i have a roof over my head


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 20, 2014)

i am grateful for the friendships that i have. stay positive.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 20, 2014)

nothin its raining and im sad and everything nothing matters


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm going to get paid tomorrow.


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 20, 2014)

my work shift was ok and flew by really fast!


----------



## Naiad (Jul 20, 2014)

I met a cute guy while volunteering today uwu


----------



## Cariad (Jul 20, 2014)

Someone bought some gum for me!


----------



## Bowie (Jul 20, 2014)

I spoke to an idol of mine.


----------



## London (Jul 20, 2014)

Bowie said:


> I spoke to an idol of mine.



Awesome! Anyone we would know?


----------



## Bowie (Jul 20, 2014)

londonfog said:


> Awesome! Anyone we would know?



Her name is The Goddess Bunny, now referring to herself as Sandie Crisp. She's a big part of the underground scene of Hollywood, and, featured in a music video for a song by Marilyn Manson. I spent a lot of time searching for her, and, it was definitely worth the struggle. She's an amazing person, and an inspiration to me personally.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jul 20, 2014)

Still didn't kill anyone yet. 







At least I'm consistent.


----------



## London (Jul 20, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Her name is The Goddess Bunny, now referring to herself as Sandie Crisp. She's a big part of the underground scene of Hollywood, and, featured in a music video for a song by Marilyn Manson. I spent a lot of time searching for her, and, it was definitely worth the struggle. She's an amazing person, and an inspiration to me personally.



Yes! I know who she is. Wow, that's so incredibly awesome! I'm glad you finally got to talk to her. 
I'm sure you brightened her day as well


----------



## Bowie (Jul 20, 2014)

londonfog said:


> Yes! I know who she is. Wow, that's so incredibly awesome! I'm glad you finally got to talk to her.
> I'm sure you brightened her day as well



Well, it's nice to be able to express your admiration of someone directly.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 20, 2014)

I'M GETTING A WACOM TABLET TODAY.
WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

All bad things in life are gone now.


----------



## Beary (Jul 20, 2014)

IM BACK INTO PHOTOSHOP WOOOOOO


----------



## hanashi (Jul 20, 2014)

my hair looks _great_ so i dont have to worry about washing it until tomorrow!!!!!!!!! yay


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 20, 2014)

my dog died and my hair got fried off. I also broke my leg


----------



## Saylor (Jul 20, 2014)

I went out to eat and some girl from my school that I've never really talked to said she'd recommend me for a job if I applied, so that was pretty cool.


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 20, 2014)

My mum got home after having to care care of my grandmum for a week because my step-grandfather (We call him Papa) needed a break from taking care of her himself.

Now I can have coffee again


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 20, 2014)

Going to go admire some horses with the bae later on today. c: Definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## London (Jul 20, 2014)

I got to spend part of my afternoon watching a litter of kittens run around and play with each other 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Edited the first post. Newcomers should read that first, thanks!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 20, 2014)

i got my diancie today. shes pretty.


----------



## Beary (Jul 20, 2014)

I enjoyed making a few signatures today using photoshop.


----------



## Keitara (Jul 20, 2014)

I enjoyed watching Black Butler III today and I'm relieved that I was able to find my cat Jacky just now after searching for hours because he was gone. Also I'm glad that even though the day had been pretty bad, I'm still happy somehow.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 20, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i got my diancie today. shes pretty.



the Pokemon Diancie? has that event started??? IF IT HAS THIS IS MY VERY POSITIVE THOUGHT! I'M SO EXCITED


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 20, 2014)

Wooohooo! New game!!! Today is going good!


----------



## Beary (Jul 20, 2014)

IM IN A GREAT MOOD YEAAAAH


----------



## Jollian (Jul 20, 2014)

I came home from vacation and got to watch the new Legend of Korra :0 also my mom is making brownies for desert


----------



## Hikari (Jul 20, 2014)

I got to stay home and play a ton of 3DS games today!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 20, 2014)

ZeldaSylveon said:


> the Pokemon Diancie? has that event started??? IF IT HAS THIS IS MY VERY POSITIVE THOUGHT! I'M SO EXCITED



it has for japan, i bought her with some tbt, was only 350.


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 20, 2014)

i have air

thats good rite


----------



## Squeaks (Jul 20, 2014)

I finally started cooking again. I was too severely depressed to even take care of myself so I just lived off take-out and prepackaged food for a month and a half. I love cooking and experimenting with recipes, so I feel like I'm starting to get back to my normal ways now that I'm back to making a bunch of homemade food. I'm making cinnamon bread and the apartment smells so good right now.


----------



## London (Jul 20, 2014)

Squeaks said:


> I finally started cooking again. I was too severely depressed to even take care of myself so I just lived off take-out and prepackaged food for a month and a half. I love cooking and experimenting with recipes, so I feel like I'm starting to get back to my normal ways now that I'm back to making a bunch of homemade food. I'm making cinnamon bread and the apartment smells so good right now.



Glad to hear you are getting back to normal  <3 Just take one day at a time!
Can't go wrong with cinnamon bread either


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 20, 2014)

SOMEONE IN MY FAMILY DIED


----------



## Beardo (Jul 20, 2014)

Even though my sisters friend called me fat, for once I wasn't bothered by it. Its my body, so what if someone else is thinner? This girl is 13 but she only weighs 86 pounds, is less developed than me, and is shorter than me. I'm proud of my curves, and I can tell I'm getting thinner because I'm exercising daily and trying to eat healthier. I'm trying to be healthier for *me* not because someone else isn't happy with the way I'm built. Other people may be thinner, but I personally don't think being able to see your ribs and wearing hundreds of pounds of makeup is that pretty. Her natural body type is skinny, and mine is a bit wider. I need to stop caring what _they_ think and start listening to the only opinion that matters, _my own_. All my friends tell me I'm pretty, I've had guys ask me for my number and people on different websites say I'm gorgeous. I'm really starting to believe that I am pretty. My sisters friend is right, I'm not stick thin, but I'm a healthy weight. I'm never gonna be stick thin, but I can be healthy and confident, and most importantly proud of what I've got. Today, I'm really starting to realize I have something to be proud of.


----------



## London (Jul 20, 2014)

Beardo said:


> Even though my sisters friend called me fat, for once I wasn't bothered by it. Its my body, so what if someone else is thinner? This girl is 13 but she only weighs 86 pounds, is less developed than me, and is shorter than me. I'm proud of my curves, and I can tell I'm getting thinner because I'm exercising daily and trying to eat healthier. I'm trying to be healthier for *me* not because someone else isn't happy with the way I'm built. Other people may be thinner, but I personally don't think being able to see your ribs and wearing hundreds of pounds of makeup is that pretty. Her natural body type is skinny, and mine is a bit wider. I need to stop caring what _they_ think and start listening to the only opinion that matters, _my own_. All my friends tell me I'm pretty, I've had guys ask me for my number and people on different websites say I'm gorgeous. I'm really starting to believe that I am pretty. My sisters friend is right, I'm not stick thin, but I'm a healthy weight. I'm never gonna be stick thin, but I can be healthy and confident, and most importantly proud of what I've got. Today, I'm really starting to realize I have something to be proud of.



*Women* have figures, girls do not. *Women* should be confident of their shapes - no matter how big or small - because everyone is beautiful _in their own way_. It sounds like you have a lot to be proud of, and I'm so glad that you were able to ignore her snide comment. You're right - who cares what she thinks? She will start developing soon also, and let's face it, not many of us keep our 13 year-old figures and stay healthy! It's a tough transition to go through puberty. It's taken me 24 years to finally feel comfortable in my own skin. I'm not perfect, but I accept who I am.
Also, *you are beautiful. * Because sometimes we don't hear it enough


----------



## Jawile (Jul 20, 2014)

i watched the sun rise


----------



## Miaa (Jul 20, 2014)

Spoiler: Daily inspiration (:


----------



## Beary (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm not feeling positive atm


----------



## London (Jul 20, 2014)

Miaa said:


> Spoiler: Daily inspiration (:



Ahh Mia, love your inspiration photos! <3




LittleBeary said:


> I'm not feeling positive atm



You create amazing sigs! That's something to feel positive about


----------



## Capella (Jul 20, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I'm not feeling positive atm







are you positive now?


----------



## Miaa (Jul 20, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I'm not feeling positive atm


----------



## London (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm meeting my friends later for sushi! <3


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm going to another water fight this evening with a bunch of friends, which will be super fun. There's also going to be a barbecue, so I don't need to cook tonight. Huzzah!


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jul 21, 2014)

I made a friend, which is a rare occasion indeed.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 21, 2014)

I did tours with a fun person on tumblr.


----------



## Beary (Jul 21, 2014)

Okay I'm feeling much better now :3
TIME TO MAKE SOME TAGS YEEE


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 21, 2014)

i am just SO excited!!!!!!! My bestest friend ever moved to a different state about four years ago. I was devastated. About a year after that, she moved to the state right next to mine, about a four hour drive away. She would come and visit me every summer and I looked forward to it every year. AND GUESS WHAT THE GOOD NEWS IS?!???!?!?! SHE'S MOVING BACK TO MY CITY AND GOING TO MY HIGH SCHOOL ON JULY 28. I'M SO EXCITED I FEEL LIKE SCREAMING. i'm going to cry omg I'm just so happy. super positive!


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm enjoying the nice weather outside .


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 21, 2014)

I finished my drawing of Johnny Bravo.


----------



## Adventure9 (Jul 21, 2014)

Weather was good enough to go to the beach 
Got groceries ^^
Set up a MoridB account finally 
Pie <3
Learned how to attach gifs!


----------



## Sinfonia (Jul 21, 2014)

Today I decided that I won't give up my dream, even if it will take many years for me to achieve it.
I _will_ become a doctor!


----------



## London (Jul 23, 2014)

Today is my boyfriend's birthday, and we get to spend the whole day together 
_I may or may not be skipping class today... hehe_


----------



## Hunnybuns (Jul 23, 2014)

My day has just started but I was feeling kinda mad at my boyfriend last night and right now I just woke up to this really /LONG/ text about how he loves me and it just made my whole day.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 23, 2014)

I love baking!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 23, 2014)

i had taco bell today
hella


----------



## London (Jul 25, 2014)

I met a friend for lunch/mall shopping this afternoon and I found an awesome maxi dress and some cute bracelets


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 26, 2014)

As awful as I feel right now I know my problems will go away and it will be okay, because this isn't a big deal and it can be easily made up for.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 26, 2014)

got my hair cut today..


----------



## London (Jul 26, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> got my hair cut today..



I bet it looks gorgeous!


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 26, 2014)

I've been listening to the most recent Lacuna Coil album and it really lifts my spirits. I've been listening to Lacuna Coil since I was 11 years old; all of their albums really resonate with me, and put me in high spirits! (Contrary to what a lot of people _think_ metal music does!)


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 26, 2014)

My cat is sleeping next to me. He doesn't often do this, so I'm really honored.
Also he's a huge butt who lays on my entire laptop, but it's cute cause I can roll him off and he doesn't even care.


----------



## Music_123 (Jul 26, 2014)

i was able to understand Paint tool SAI pretty quick


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jul 26, 2014)

Got my first paycheck from my new job. Makes the work all worth while.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 26, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> I've been listening to the most recent Lacuna Coil album and it really lifts my spirits. I've been listening to Lacuna Coil since I was 11 years old; all of their albums really resonate with me, and put me in high spirits! (Contrary to what a lot of people _think_ metal music does!)



Wowee, I haven't listened to them in a long time. There was one song that I always really liked by them, but I can't remember the name of it now. 

Uh, my positive thought is that... I'm becoming more comfortable with my body while trying to be healthier! Even if I can't lose as much weight as I want to or any weight at all, I'm going to love my body so that it doesn't matter.


----------



## Feloreena (Jul 26, 2014)

Submitted the last of my postgraduate applications today, it's quite a relief to have them all sent off. Fingers crossed I get a place somewhere.


----------



## Miaa (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 27, 2014)

My boyfriend is so cute. So cute. I can't even handle it. I have a guy that texts me my favorite song lyrics in the morning. I might die.


----------



## dulcet (Jul 27, 2014)

My cramps are gone.


----------



## London (Jul 27, 2014)

sojin said:


> My cramps are gone.



Oh lord, there is nothing better than that LOL


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 27, 2014)

Got some weeding done, still got a ways to go, but it's looking better .


----------



## dulcet (Jul 27, 2014)

londonfog said:


> Oh lord, there is nothing better than that LOL


Yaaaassss!!


----------



## London (Aug 22, 2014)

Well this thread died, lol

Here are some of my latest good vibes:
- I passed all my courses and I have officially completed my first year in this program (only like 3 more years to go, lol)
- I get to go to a cottage for a whole week this saturday
- I went shopping today which I usually hate, but I actually found a nice dress and some cool tops


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 22, 2014)

I got my Villager of Honour Badge today :3
Dear God what have I done with my summer I'm going to fail Pre-Cal ;-;


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 22, 2014)

This is hard since I'm known to be really negative irl. But one good thing that happened recently is that:

So far, I'm already behind in 2 of my classes, but I'm actually catching up and I think I might be a B at the most for mid-quarter


----------



## London (Aug 22, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> I got my Villager of Honour Badge today :3
> Dear God what have I done with my summer I'm going to fail Pre-Cal ;-;



I know right? I had to take classes throughout the summer but holy jesus it flew by fast :/



thatawkwardkid said:


> This is hard since I'm known to be really negative irl. But one good thing that happened recently is that:
> 
> So far, I'm already behind in 2 of my classes, but I'm actually catching up and I think I might be a B at the most for mid-quarter



That's great! Well done


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 22, 2014)

I saw a bird today... they always make me feel nice


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 22, 2014)

A Thread that makes me feel happy


----------



## dulcet (Aug 22, 2014)

food is amazing


----------



## jeizun (Aug 22, 2014)

i sneezed and suddenly my sinuses feel way less clogged. head and throat still hurts tho, but at least now i can breathe


----------



## Aradai (Aug 22, 2014)

- My best friend is back from Florida.
- I got my new glasses today. Aside from my headache from my brain trying to get used to them, they're good.
- I'm a few pounds away from my weight goal. Yay!
- I baked some things again.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 22, 2014)

:> I'm making peach syrup and peaches are my favorite fruit and it's so nice to cook with peaches because it feels super cooking mama-esque.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 22, 2014)

I made a phone call on my own today.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 22, 2014)

I guess at least it's Friday


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 22, 2014)

Homework is finally done!!


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 22, 2014)

life update: my peach syrup was a success, am extremely pleased with self.


----------



## Zane (Aug 23, 2014)

It rained today.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 23, 2014)

My baby brother took his first steps today!


----------



## Jollian (Aug 23, 2014)

BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> My baby brother took his first steps today!


I was gonna write about how I have raspberry tea and am quite satisfied with it, but this tops my whole day.

kudos to him!!


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Aug 23, 2014)

I finally bought the entire Sloppy Series from someone!Yay!


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 23, 2014)

I finally finished all of my summer assignments and over the summer I've lost 10lbs~


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

Lynn gave me cute art :')


----------



## Blood (Aug 23, 2014)

tonights dinner is gonna be good


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 24, 2014)

My neighbor across the street made free cookies for everyone on the block!


----------



## Peisinoe (Aug 25, 2014)

I woke up early to go to the Gym, 5 am. I got in an awesome intense workout.


----------



## cIementine (Aug 25, 2014)

I did nothing this summer but it was the best nothing I ever did.


----------



## Brackets (Aug 25, 2014)

I have finally got over my ex


----------



## azukitan (Aug 25, 2014)

So many of the webcomics I read are being updated today <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Annachie said:


> I have finally got over my ex



This is a wonderful breakthrough. I know because I've been there. Congrats! :]


----------



## Brackets (Aug 25, 2014)

azukitan said:


> This is a wonderful breakthrough. I know because I've been there. Congrats! :]



Aww thank you!!


----------



## Shokyokudesuka (Aug 25, 2014)

My room is coming along nicely
I'm super determined to finish my paper mache Wheatley


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

I finally beat Yami Marik in a duel with my Egyptian God Cards! [:


----------



## Aradai (Aug 25, 2014)

I did so many things I thought I could never do. I

-passed my weight loss goal.
-took pictures and liked them
-felt happy about myself for once
-posted a picture online and liked it.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Aug 25, 2014)

Uhmmmm, work is going well, my coworkers are really nice and friendly, super laid back which I really like. I doodled for the first time in a month yesterday. Kinda pumped for the new Arkham game, even though it's like a year away. Gonna have a baked potato for dinner, yum.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 25, 2014)

Cats are the best thing ever. 

Just thinking about going home and snuggling with my cats makes my whole day worth it. I think I might like cuddling with them more than I like cuddling with my boyfriend. Er. Because they're smaller, fuzzier, and no one's arms fall asleep and I can just be like "GTFO" when I have to go do something. 

Breaking News : Revolver Ocelot might actually be an ocelot. More news at 11.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm two green letters from completing my collection >W<!!!! I'm so excited omg


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 25, 2014)

I managed to get up before noon.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 25, 2014)

xiaonu said:


> I managed to get up before noon.



same


----------



## Nage (Aug 25, 2014)

the weather is nice today


----------



## Byebi (Aug 25, 2014)

i had good food


----------



## Leela (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm finally getting the hang of drawing manga


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 26, 2014)

Leela said:


> I'm finally getting the hang of drawing manga



I was happy for Leela


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 26, 2014)

The only good thing that happened today was that Im caught up in every class except chemistry and American literature


----------



## Peisinoe (Aug 26, 2014)

Day 2: Woke up at 5 am again for my morning workout. I think this is going to be a good routine.


----------



## goey0614 (Aug 26, 2014)

I ate a piece of chocolate and it made me feel good ^.^


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 26, 2014)

I didn't have to go to the mumfield and work!


----------



## Feloreena (Aug 26, 2014)

I made raspberry brownies today. Looking forward to eat some later.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 26, 2014)

My order from Amazon just came in .


----------



## starlark (Aug 26, 2014)

I can talk with my celebrity crush on twitter
but only in French, the language of love :*


----------



## Mao (Aug 26, 2014)

I have started my homework ^_^


----------



## azukitan (Aug 26, 2014)

I have no homework =u=


----------



## Beachland (Aug 26, 2014)

I got a haircut and it looks nice


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 27, 2014)

Rolf moved in at the perfect spot and I didn't even need to reset the game ; n; So happy


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 27, 2014)

I got free tickets to the titans game tomorrow


----------



## rariorana (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm amazing. I'm turning my life around, and things are going to turn out just fine. I'm better than so many other people. I'm adorable and my eyes are really nice.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 28, 2014)

My parents seem like they're more in love than they have been in a looooong time.


----------



## cb987654 (Aug 28, 2014)

-got my super cute backpack for this school year
-my schedule has been fixed so I'm in all the classes I want to be in
-really looking forward to senior year <3
-marching band and section-leadering is going really well
-diet is successful thus far
-ordered cute new clothes for the fall
-I have awesome friends


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 28, 2014)

Hmmmm......

*Can't think of anything*

... Well, I watched some good YouTube videos today that put a smile on my face.


----------



## Delphine (Aug 28, 2014)

I learned new English words and that made me incredibly happy.
Also, life is great.


----------



## Beachland (Aug 28, 2014)

It's down to 65 degrees F today, yay! Yesterday was way too hot.


----------



## rariorana (Aug 28, 2014)

It was overcast and rainy this morning, and that's the best kind of weather to me, besides snow!


----------



## Peisinoe (Aug 28, 2014)

I haven't skipped class since this semester started.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 28, 2014)

I got over my writer's block!

(At least... I think I did.)


----------



## Zane (Aug 28, 2014)

I had such a craving for pizza today and I actually got some. Yeah.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 28, 2014)

>w< I love coming to this thread whenever I'm feeling down. 



Stina said:


> I haven't skipped class since this semester started.



Also I applaud you! Last year I kept telling myself okay you're not skipping a single class but by the end of the first month I'd be skipping left and right, which is dumb since I'm paying my tuition.


----------



## seigakaku (Aug 28, 2014)

I got my favorite iced chai from my college's coffee shop. Also I realized that the last episode of The Walking Dead S2 came out a few days ago.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 28, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> I got my favorite iced chai from my college's coffee shop. Also I realized that the last episode of The Walking Dead S2 came out a few days ago.



When you play it, I don't think you'll be positive anymore.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 28, 2014)

i ate ice cream today yay


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 28, 2014)

Got Tea tree oil today. Yay.


----------



## seigakaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> When you play it, I don't think you'll be positive anymore.


I'm already expecting it to be really sad but I'm happy to know what happens next instead of being like "what's gonna happen what's gonna happen to Clem?!?!"


----------



## leenaby (Aug 29, 2014)

I have no College Algebra class next week!  That, and I had chocolate ice cream for dessert earlier tonight. :3


----------



## goey0614 (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm almost finish one of my novels, so that I can move on to the next one :]


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)

Finally no academic classes this weekend.


----------



## Delphine (Aug 29, 2014)

I went to the ophtalmologist today, and my eyesight has not decreased!
And I'm about to eat mint/chocolate-chip ice cream.


----------



## emre3 (Aug 29, 2014)

I Skyped with my bf earlier today <3


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 29, 2014)

*I DID IT!*

Finally completed my mori collection >W<!

~10K tbt bells later and I'm finally all mori'd out!


----------



## Mango (Aug 29, 2014)

actually no lol everything sucks.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Aug 29, 2014)

I got a raise at work.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 30, 2014)

i havent posted in this thread in a long while and it makes me feel bad so ill try to come up with a few

um

my cats are with me
im close to getting my dream dragon on flight rising
i found another GYN to go to
i got 85 lairspaces in flight rising with the help of mayorleaf (lord knows it aint enough)
um i think a game i want is coming out in sept

ok thats it i exhausted my list entirely cant think of anything else


----------



## London (Aug 30, 2014)

Ooh I've been neglecting this too 
Uhh, I have lots of hours at work this week so that's a plus ($$ need that moolah $$)
I'm back home from my holiday today -which I usually hate but I'm kind of glad to be back
It's a long weekend! 
Oh, and fall is coming<333


----------



## rariorana (Aug 30, 2014)

Last night my dad, brother, and I were up until 1 AM playing the Risk board game. It was so much fun, we were playing for almost 4 hours! We're gonna play again today, and my sister's going to join us!


----------



## nekosync (Aug 30, 2014)

I didn't stay cooped up inside today, so that was nice.


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Aug 30, 2014)

I finally learned how to post pictures here! I don't know how I missed that button for so long ^_^;


----------



## Saylor (Aug 30, 2014)

I got a new puppy!


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

I am happy my mom is allegorical g me to earn $$


----------



## MisterEnigma (Aug 30, 2014)

Had some good beer.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 30, 2014)

got out of the house and had chinese food, i guess.


----------



## Zane (Aug 30, 2014)

!!!! I painted today and I don't hate how it turned out !!!! 
this is an especially big deal to me because I've not worked at my desk in MONTHS, I had to wipe a carpet of dust off it first.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Aug 30, 2014)

I listened to my favorite song today ("The Rainbow Connection" by Kermit the Frog), which is a big deal for me since it's something I feel like I can't do to make myself feel better because it's too childish. It made me feel a lot better, though, and now I'm looking forward to the upcoming holidays next month more than ever. Can't wait to start decorating tomorrow


----------



## Vinathi (Aug 31, 2014)

I finally woke up at 7 today. Now I need to get use to waking up at 6...
Also, I got a new face cleanser and clay mask. Can't wait to try the clay mask out!


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Sep 1, 2014)

I just was told my Tumblr blog is amazing and I cannot stop smiling


----------



## kyasarin (Sep 1, 2014)

We had a family bbq at home today and I ate a lot. lol


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 1, 2014)

My cat's whisker face makes me incredibly happy. 
Whenever I'm sad, I just kiss her cheek/muzzle, and it makes everything immediately better. 
Or if I'm out and not with her, I even just picture her cute face and it makes me smile.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 4, 2014)

My positive thought of the day: I absolutely did NOT kill this thread with my last post. People love cats and understand my affinity for kitty face kisses.


----------



## lininsayy (Sep 5, 2014)

I had a really good lunch with my friends today! :3


----------



## beehunna (Sep 5, 2014)

my friends and bf like and care about me and if not many other people do then that is a-OK


----------



## L. Lawliet (Sep 5, 2014)

One day, all of us, as friends, will meet together in one place.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 9, 2014)

I haven't self harmed for a week! It's the longest I've gone without doing it for a while and I'm kinda proud of that.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 9, 2014)

I was dreading going to my class and taking an awful quiz, but when I got there the people I sit with helped me out and we all helped out each other and I feel like I did pretty well. 

It was nice to leave feeling better about the quiz than when I went in


----------



## Brackets (Sep 9, 2014)

got into second year of medical school yayayayay


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 9, 2014)

My dinner today is my favorite food (chicken) and I also had an awesome day at school today!


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm going to go grocery shopping today and actually get vegetables and fruit since my roommates don't like eating healthy...


----------



## brickwall81 (Sep 9, 2014)

I've been looking for a job, and I called my local Gamestop to ask if they were hiring part time and the person said that they aren't hiring at the moment, but they will be looking for help during the holidays and he told me to stop in and pick up an application soon. I'm excited. ^_^


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 9, 2014)

I have all A's so far, and we're almost halfway through the marking period, so hopefully I'll be able to keep things that way. :>


----------



## azukitan (Sep 9, 2014)

My family praised my cooking :0


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Sep 9, 2014)

i got to play with my teacher's pets today in his classroom after school.


----------



## Beachland (Sep 9, 2014)

I was able to walk more than two miles and I didn't feel like total crap today.

Also, I had turkey bacon and eggs for dinner for the first time in like a month and it was delicious


----------



## Saylor (Sep 9, 2014)

My teachers got me a card that says they're glad I'm here and stuff cause I transfered to a different school and I just thought that was really cute. :>


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 9, 2014)

Saylor said:


> My teachers got me a card that says they're glad I'm here and stuff cause I transfered to a different school and I just thought that was really cute. :>



Aw, that's really sweet of them. 

I hope everybody in this thread continues to have good days. o:


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 9, 2014)

Got bubble tea from Chatime today. So good :')


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 9, 2014)

I have SUCH a fun Communications teacher! I was worried that Com was going to suck but it's going to rock this year!


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 9, 2014)

I had a lot of fun today playing pictionary with my nieces and teaching them origami. They're really good kids, and I'm proud of them. <3


----------



## dulcet (Sep 9, 2014)

I GOT FRIED RICE YEEEEEEEEEEEeaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 10, 2014)

I have a few:
-I woke up this morning.
-I'm at least decently healthy.
-My mother survived her acute stroke.
-I have food on the table daily. Even if it's just quick Ramen.
-I have shelter.

These things we take for granted,
you never what you have til it's gone <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and dulcet's avatar ^^^
Terror in Resonance FTW <3


----------



## Pipsqueak (Sep 10, 2014)

Marty Mouse is the cutest, most pampered rat I have ever seen


----------



## Delphine (Sep 10, 2014)

I started writing seriously again, and it's making me extremely happy!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

I am going to soccer.

- - - Post Merge - - -

SOON.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 10, 2014)

I found out my high school has fizzy juice (basically soda without caffeine) and it tastes so good.  One of my friends invited me to go with Six Flags with her, and since we don't have any classes together this will be the first time we've hung out since the beginning of school.


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 10, 2014)

I have regain perfect town in ACNL after one year~


----------



## LouLou422 (Sep 10, 2014)

Someone said I looked cute today


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Sep 10, 2014)

im pretty sure i passed my chemistry test


----------



## Saylor (Sep 10, 2014)

School got out early today


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 10, 2014)

I got ALOT done today <3 I applied for jobs, cleaned the kitchen, washed the cabinet fronts, and completed the last graphics for my avatar shop!


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 10, 2014)

I get to take a nap


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 10, 2014)

I got a 100 on my calculus quiz! Whoo!


----------



## Praesilith (Sep 10, 2014)

I really like this idea!
I'm doing pretty well in pre-cal.
I'm motivated to do some late school work, surprisingly haha.
And I have raisin bread in the fridge.
I don't know if people would consider that good but I'm hungry so it is c:


----------



## croagunk (Sep 10, 2014)

this weekend i might have a night out with my friends!
today i got to see a lot of pretty fish and butterflies, as well as some axolotls that made me think of Shrunk.


----------



## Hit Girl (Sep 10, 2014)

I got a good night of sleep for once.


----------



## Resi (Sep 10, 2014)

I did well on my Spanish quiz, and will hopefully be able to recite the days of the week to her this Friday!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

I woke up at six, blinked and it was eight. No joke. It was dark and everything than it just went light. Other than that, I got sleep!


----------



## Zane (Sep 11, 2014)

It's my first born niece's birthday today c: Can't believe it's already been 7 years.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

Happy birthday to her ^^


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 11, 2014)

It's almost Friday!

Also, my progress report says I had 2 F's. For concert band/symphonic band and jazz band. I talked to my teacher and he said those were mistakes and I actually have A's 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> It's my first born niece's birthday today c: Can't believe it's already been 7 years.



Happy Birthday to her


----------



## Pirate (Sep 11, 2014)

After 6 long months of constant rejection and suffering a deep depression, I have finally landed myself a job. My new life with my boyfriend can finally make a start.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Sep 11, 2014)

My skin is looking pretty clear  Keep it up, skin! You're going to be in pictures next week


----------



## SmellySock (Sep 11, 2014)

I ate a yummy flapjack!


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 11, 2014)

I started something I call "Exercises in Positivity" back in May of this year, in which I end each day with a recount of positive things that happened throughout the day. It's brought my negative outlook on myself and life into a much brighter light. It's amazing what good things you miss if you just focus on the bad things that happen. And even more amazing how much better you feel if you focus on the good things that happen, instead.

I'd encourage anyone that finds themselves very pessimistic on a day to day basis and constantly drowning in stress to try it.


----------



## LouLou422 (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm actually having fun in my geography class and becoming friends with the two girls who I share a table with


----------



## brickwall81 (Sep 11, 2014)

Today I stayed after school to help set up cameras and lighting and stuff for auditions for our school's second feature length film. I'm so excited to be able to be a part of the behind the scenes crew, this is literally my dream come true. This is huge for me! ^_^


----------



## Eldin (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm eating my lunch and it's glorious. 

I made a massive stir fry and have eaten it for lunches at work for the past three days but I don't mind because I LOVE IT. I could eat it for every meal. c:

And yes I'm bored at work so my lunch is the highlight of my day right now. ;-;


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 11, 2014)

Tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

I got Starbucks


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 11, 2014)

Tomorrow I have my first field hockey practice!


----------



## Resi (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm actually having a really nice day today.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 11, 2014)

My English teacher told me I'm a fantastic writer.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 11, 2014)

Well, I'm making 5 A's in my classes, 1 B, and 1 C (which is a 79, so, I'll need to raise that)...


----------



## 00176 (Sep 11, 2014)

at least i have internet access and video games


----------



## Capella (Sep 11, 2014)

00176 said:


> at least i have awesome tbt user gamora



haha thanks :')


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 11, 2014)

I ended up only spending 1/2 of me and my brothers food budget for the weekend while my parents are gone, which means we have enough left over to make cupcakes AND go to a movie. I'm super excited about it, and I'm feeding us well too, lots of fresh food and all the food groups


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Clear blue skies this morning and that's good because it is Friday


----------



## MisterEnigma (Sep 12, 2014)

I have more than one for once, woo hoo!

1) Got paid today, always a plus.
2) I wasn't scheduled to work this weekend, which means time to relax.
3) I have a really supportive person in my life that has really helped turn my perspective on things around.


----------



## Zane (Sep 12, 2014)

I woke up with the beginnings of a headache but it actually went away instead of developing into a full-on migraine 
and now I'm drinking delicious coffee. 



Sparro said:


> Happy birthday to her ^^






thatawkwardkid said:


> Happy Birthday to her



belated thanks to you both x) she's the sweetest kid (even if she doesn't always act like it lel)


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 12, 2014)

I just celebrated birthday for my friend in Acnl^^


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Aw, tell him or her I said happy birthday.

If only I could play...

I missed my B-day.. Labor Day...*Crying*

But I have TBT *Stops*


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 12, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Aw, tell him or her I said happy birthday.
> 
> If only I could play...
> 
> ...



If you could play, I'll be more positive~ hehe
(Miss your town~)


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

(I miss your town too ): )

I hope I can get it repaired soon..


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 12, 2014)

It's Friday and it's such a beautiful day today. There are literally no clouds today and the sky is so blue today. It makes me want to take a pic of it.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> It's Friday and it's such a beautiful day today. There are literally no clouds today and the sky is so blue today. It makes me want to take a pic of it.



Exactly like that where I live....


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 12, 2014)

It's Friday and I recently got my ultimate dream villager, Mitzi


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 12, 2014)

My car is finally out of the shop and it runs  MY BABY IS ALIIIVEEEE 

TODAY CANNOT GO WRONG


----------



## Locket (Sep 12, 2014)

School was awesome these last two days!


----------



## Resi (Sep 12, 2014)

I had a good class period with my math teacher!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 12, 2014)

I saw 2 chicken and about 5 chicks running along the grass area in my school earlier.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 12, 2014)

I JUST FEEL GOOD HECK YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 12, 2014)

I found a dollar and the floor


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Sep 13, 2014)

The weather is somewhat relaxing


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 13, 2014)

Kissing exists. 

You can kiss people on the cheek, or the forehead, or the lips, or whatever, and when you do it right, it's all lovely.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Sep 13, 2014)

I finally got the hang of hand sewing my crochet stuff together. My Ampharos has limbs !


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 13, 2014)

I just finshed eatching SAO season one. Wait is that positive?


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Sep 13, 2014)

that i have a 3ds


----------



## Frjck (Sep 13, 2014)

This thread is really cute! I really enjoy looking through the pages and seeing how very little things can make me smile! Thank you so much for making this <3 I know for sure when I have way worse days than today, this thread will be ray of light (although it may be small)! c:

Anyways 2 people generously gifted me collectible that I thought I would never get! *-* Still can't believed it happened. The dinner I had was so good and warm after the cold weather we have been having for the past few days  Looking forward to sleeping in my bed tonight after this long and semi-productive day c:


----------



## unravel (Sep 14, 2014)

Got some loading screens in dota 2 lounge


----------



## Farobi (Sep 14, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Got some loading screens in dota 2 lounge



ez screens ez life ;D


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

My soccer team, which is rep div. 3, beat a gold team, or div. 1.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 14, 2014)

TONITES DINNER WAS HELLA GOOD


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Sep 14, 2014)

Such a wonderful idea!! <3
I got to hang out with my best friend at the fair today- it was so much fun!


----------



## London (Sep 14, 2014)

Frjck said:


> This thread is really cute! I really enjoy looking through the pages and seeing how very little things can make me smile! Thank you so much for making this <3 I know for sure when I have way worse days than today, this thread will be ray of light (although it may be small)! c:
> 
> Anyways 2 people generously gifted me collectible that I thought I would never get! *-* Still can't believed it happened. The dinner I had was so good and warm after the cold weather we have been having for the past few days  Looking forward to sleeping in my bed tonight after this long and semi-productive day c:



I totally agree! Sometimes I forget to post here, but it's always lovely reading everyone's positive thoughts 
And hey- sounds like you had a pretty great day!

- - - Post Merge - - -

My positive thoughts...
- I've been getting lots of hours at work (maybe too many, but can't complain about the $$$)
- I recently dyed my hair purple and I've been getting lots of compliments on it
- IT'S FALL <3
- I'm off tomorrow, so I get to sleep in all day, haha


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 14, 2014)

It's Sunday! I don't have class I can lay in bed allllll day just cause I have nothing to do


----------



## dulcet (Sep 15, 2014)

i have a new chair


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 15, 2014)

It's already half way through September. i want it to be October already


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 15, 2014)

Listened some good music and it made me feel good^^ Especially listening those in the midnight.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Sep 15, 2014)

It's really cold, but I prefer it that way. I love fall weather and temperatures. And I was really nervous about a new task I was given at work about a week ago that I hadn't been trained for...and it turns out I had worried for nothing, because I did it right and neither my manager or supervisor had anything but positive things to say about the work I had done, so I'm super relieved about that.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 15, 2014)

It's lunch. My next two classes are the same class and it's air conditioned so I'm happy about that.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 15, 2014)

September's about halfway over which means it's almost October which means the marching season is almost over!

Other than that, I got nothin.


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 15, 2014)

I held my own against a misogynistic jerk trying to cut me down today. Every day I feel a little bit more confident about speaking my mind and coming further out of my shell.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Sep 16, 2014)

I have the best sister in the world. She inspires me to be a better person as well.


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 16, 2014)

Vented my thoughts out on my tumblr, it helps me abit to get through the day, but its better than nothing.


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 16, 2014)

It may be strange to have a Tue/Wed weekend, but man did it _ever_ feel good to sleep in today.


----------



## caraishere (Sep 16, 2014)

I started sixth form last week and have made some new friends and detached myself from some people who weren't bothered about me at all  It's nice having a fresh start


----------



## unravel (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm in charge of video editing since I'm part of the techie team. There is an event (intrams) at school so I have to go there for 3 days. 


Spoiler


----------



## Resi (Sep 17, 2014)

I have my favorite class today c:


----------



## hzl (Sep 17, 2014)

No matter how crap life gets, I have such a supportive and understanding partner who I am so grateful for


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 17, 2014)

everyone have a wonderful day [:


----------



## Eldin (Sep 17, 2014)

Just realized hockey season is starting on October 8th (pre-season is actually September 21st, the day after my birthday woo), earlier than I thought, and Toronto vs Montreal is the first game.  So pumped to see the new team~ I'm working that day so I really hope we have the channel, I think my boss will let me put it on... since it is a bar so why the hell not? c;

_Seriously if I can watch hockey at work this job will have gotten 10x better._ 

Also I have leftover pizza for lunch today. Woot.


----------



## unravel (Sep 17, 2014)

Class suspended because of bad weather


----------



## Farobi (Sep 17, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Class suspended because of bad weather


Uhm that's a bad thing because my periodical examinations will be like postponed and stuff..
And so will my agony.


----------



## Eldin (Sep 18, 2014)

my best friend just texted me at work and I just thought, I'm so glad we're friends, she's such a sweetheart. c: she's like my other half, we're so similar.


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm looking forward to work tomorrow. My lazy bones need some workout!


----------



## Resi (Sep 18, 2014)

Was in good spirits with my friend today!!! xox he protected me from someone who was trying to get on me about crying under stress


----------



## brickwall81 (Sep 18, 2014)

So after being quiet about it for over 3 years, I finally told someone about my anxiety/depression and now I'm getting help, and I'm actually really excited about it, although it does really feel strange because I told all of my friends too, but they don't treat me any different. ^_^


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 18, 2014)

I just had my dragonfruit juice haha


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 19, 2014)

My math professor forgot to bring in our quizzes today so we got out of class 30 minutes early. No quiz and leaving class early on a Friday is awesome.


----------



## Eldin (Sep 19, 2014)

yay the hairdresser is open tomorrow so I got a morning appointment.

now I can stop looking like a shaggy mess~

also the farmer's market is tomorrow so I can go right after my haircut - it's like across the street from my hairdressers woot.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 19, 2014)

A lot of teachers are in a good mood today which is nice. It's a nice day today again. Ghe past 2 weekz the weatherhas been really nice  and I don't feel like crap today not yet though


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

I am going to a friends house at three


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Sep 19, 2014)

Didn't have to go to the only class I had today as I already finished the assignment before it was assigned, lol.
I missed the delivery for my PC parts because my parents were busy picking me up from college, but the guy who was out today was cool enough to stop by my place again in the afternoon, so I didn't have to wait until next week to get it, so I'm pretty hyped to put it all together later.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm going to a sleep over and watching Maze Runner tonight.


----------



## Motte (Sep 19, 2014)

It's Friday! No work on the weekend! Boyfriend is almost here and we're going to repot some of our plants then catch up on some shows 
Also looking forward to making soups for the upcoming cold!


----------



## Drake789 (Sep 19, 2014)

Neighbor just dropped off $35 for cutting the lawn a few weeks ago, now I can go spend it on something I want (probably will end up being video games)


----------



## Trundle (Sep 19, 2014)

2 weeks until Smash Bros 3DS


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 19, 2014)

have a good weekend!!! ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm finally getting over this darned cold! *coughs* Yay...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 19, 2014)

I got to talk to my friend, face to face, for the first time in a long time today. I've missed her a lot, so it was great to get to talk to her, even if it was only for 15 minutes. She also told me that I'm the only one from band that she missed, so it's nice to know that someone actually cares about me as much as I care about them.


----------



## mirujing (Sep 19, 2014)

it's friday, my friends


----------



## unravel (Sep 20, 2014)

Last day of intrams and I'm gonna present it tomorrow in school RIP 1000 + peeps


Spoiler


----------



## Farobi (Sep 20, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Last day of intrams and I'm gonna present it tomorrow in school RIP 1000 + peeps
> 
> 
> Spoiler



The child probably would be surprised as heck to see her pic in a random forum lels. Rip privacy xD


----------



## unravel (Sep 20, 2014)

Farobi said:


> The child probably would be surprised as heck to see her pic in a random forum lels. Rip privacy xD



Who cares what about THIS then xD


----------



## Resi (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm feeling really good about myself today!!! (probs because there isn't any school)


----------



## Squirtle Squad (Sep 20, 2014)

My birthday is in two days! Goodbye teenage years.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 20, 2014)

I won an IRC Mafia game. Oh yeah, oh yeah...


----------



## Eldin (Sep 20, 2014)

Squirtle Squad said:


> My birthday is in two days! Goodbye teenage years.



I'm assuming you're turning twenty here if so omg we're like two-day-apart twins, my birthday is today and I'm 20 as well. c:

Happy early birthday! 

as for my positive thought, I don't have to go to work until tuesday and I get to eat a reese blizzard cake tomorrow so life is good!


----------



## Feloreena (Sep 20, 2014)

I get to have a lie-in tomorrow and to sleep for as long as I want. Looking forward to it as I've been having less than 6 hours of sleep per night for a week now, and I am pretty exhausted!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 20, 2014)

My mother is in pain all the time, and cries a lot.She's always depressed.I spent the day with her, and made her laugh.It was nice to see her happy and smiling.So, it was a really nice day. 

And, i get to sleep in tomorrow.No work either.And it rained so i don't have to spend an hour watering my many gardens in the morning. ( real life ones.lol. )


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 20, 2014)

I had my first lesson in scuba diving today. It was so much fun and I cannot wait to go back tomorrow and learn more stuff


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm watching a documentary with my dad and I am happy.


----------



## Radda (Sep 21, 2014)

I made alot of people happy today


----------



## Pipsqueak (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm not so scared of airports anymore !


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

Watched a tv show with my mom during a time she needed me and it made her happy.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm having a doctor who marathon


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't have school tomorrow because of Rosh Hashanah.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 24, 2014)

It's Wednesday! I love Wednesday because that means that the 2 hardest days of my week are over and it's pretty much smooth sailing until the weekend.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm going to order a Wacom tablet and I'm so happy about it


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't have to go to work today, guess that's positive


----------



## NikkiNikki (Sep 24, 2014)

On my 3 A&P quizzes I scored As on them woooooo I am on a roll.


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 24, 2014)

Just glad and very thankful that my mom is OK after her ER visit last night. She has heart problems, but the doctor gave her a pill to help regulate her heart beat and blood pressure spikes. I'm staying positive that it will prevent any sort of heart attack or further complications. She seems in relatively good spirits, all things considered, and I'm happy for that.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 24, 2014)

My calculus test was postponed until tomorrow, thank god.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> Just glad and very thankful that my mom is OK after her ER visit last night. She has heart problems, but the doctor gave her a pill to help regulate her heart beat and blood pressure spikes. I'm staying positive that it will prevent any sort of heart attack or further complications. She seems in relatively good spirits, all things considered, and I'm happy for that.


That's great, I hope everything goes well for her.


----------



## Eldin (Sep 24, 2014)

work blows today but on the _positive_ side I brought pizza for lunch


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 24, 2014)

Um, a guy in my algebra likes my art. Like, likes it enough to basically commission me to illustrate his comics.
Comics that he's sending in to an indie publisher that may or may not actually turn into me making money for my doodles.
AND ALL I DID WAS DOODLE SOME CRAP IN MY NOTEBOOK.
AFTER YEARS OF SLAVING AWAY TO GET MY ART NOTICED, IT TOOK A DOODLE OF MARINA DIAMANDIS FOR WCW.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Sep 24, 2014)

I survived ten hours doing nothing but price changes. Ye-haw.


----------



## Zane (Sep 25, 2014)

Hyrule Warriors comes out in NA tomorrow :'D I'd wait til tomorrow and make a post about how I have it but I'll probably be too busy playing it to come online 



littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Um, a guy in my algebra likes my art. Like, likes it enough to basically commission me to illustrate his comics.
> Comics that he's sending in to an indie publisher that may or may not actually turn into me making money for my doodles.
> AND ALL I DID WAS DOODLE SOME CRAP IN MY NOTEBOOK.
> AFTER YEARS OF SLAVING AWAY TO GET MY ART NOTICED, IT TOOK A DOODLE OF MARINA DIAMANDIS FOR WCW.



this is the coolest thing I've heard all day good luck bb!!


----------



## MisterEnigma (Sep 25, 2014)

I figured out something very important.


----------



## Resi (Sep 25, 2014)

A guy who usually ignores me talked to me in the halls today and was very pleasant??? wow that made my day


----------



## Eldin (Sep 25, 2014)

Ah I ordered three new septum rings and a pair of green colorfront plugs in a size up (so I can hopefully start stretching my ears soon) on BAF today since it's the last day for their 20% everything sale. c: I lurk there so much but have never ordered. Since it's based in the US it might take a couple weeks to get here, but I'm super excited~


----------



## Beachland (Sep 25, 2014)

Today I interviewed at Gamestop and I think there's a good chance of them hiring me


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Sep 26, 2014)

I get to miss school tomorrow!Yay!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 26, 2014)

Skipping tomorrow to spend the day with the boy. I get to nap. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> this is the coolest thing I've heard all day good luck bb!!



Thank you!  I submitted my portfolio today, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Leela (Sep 26, 2014)

It's Fridayyy!  I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 26, 2014)

another whole week and a half of no school!


----------



## xxDianaxx (Sep 26, 2014)

Woohoo today is fridayyyuuuuyuuuyuuusgshwowbwbejdjndfi


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 26, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> another whole week and a half of no school!



Oh, neat. Why are you having a whole week and a half of no school, though? That's a lot of time. 

I had a week of no classes once, but that was because my school ott flooded with water and none of the students could get inside because it was very wet thanks to the same water that flooded the school.


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 26, 2014)

today jordan lended her hoodie to me and its so ****ing cozy and she smells so nice and comforting so the hoodie does too and its too big on me so she said it was cute on me which was really cool bc ive rarely ever been called cute by someone offline that wasnt a family member

so that whole thing was pretty nice and positive


----------



## London (Sep 26, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> today jordan lended her hoodie to me and its so ****ing cozy and she smells so nice and comforting so the hoodie does too and its too big on me so she said it was cute on me which was really cool bc ive rarely ever been called cute by someone offline that wasnt a family member
> 
> so that whole thing was pretty nice and positive



ugh dem feels reminds me of high school, my friends would always lend me their big hoodies to wear and they were all soo comfy
I think I still have a few of them lying around hehe


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 26, 2014)

marshal's moving in as my new villager and I only had to reset once this whole week!! now I only have two dreamies left :')


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 26, 2014)

I LOVE YOU RANDOM PEEPS OF TBT <3


----------



## Eldin (Sep 27, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I LOVE YOU RANDOM PEEPS OF TBT <3



ilu too bro <3

& I'm happy because I just got back from the vet and all is good~ Bubby did really good (first time at the vet in 9 years so hey), she was loving the attention, cuddling up to everyone in the waiting room. She loves the car and going through the drivethrough for coffee, so I think she just thought it was a fun day out lol. The vet was super nice and he thinks it's just an allergic reaction so I got some steroid/antihistamines. 

Plus I got him to check out her lumps and bumps while I was there, all benign like I thought. But just nice to get her all checked out while I'm there for some piece of mind. c:


----------



## Locket (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm still good at Mariokart Wii!


----------



## Radda (Sep 27, 2014)

Its beginning to look alot like Christmas


----------



## azukitan (Sep 27, 2014)

"A negative mind will not give you a positive life." Saw that quote somewhere today and I like it


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 27, 2014)

i love my baby <333


----------



## Leela (Sep 27, 2014)

I think the quote in my signature is very positive! It will motivate you to be the change you want to see in the world :3


----------



## mayor_zoe (Sep 27, 2014)

The weather outside is absolutely perfect today. It's so crisp and cool, and because it rained last night, all of the Las Vegas dust is out of the air and the mountains are so beautiful.

Days like today make me wish I could just permanently live in them all year long.
❤︎​


----------



## Solaeus (Sep 27, 2014)

Today I woke up with really soft hair


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 29, 2014)

spring= beach all day everyday


----------



## unravel (Sep 30, 2014)

Was absent half day = worth it 
Reason: only discussion no quizzes or activities B|


----------



## Farobi (Sep 30, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Was absent half day = worth it
> Reason: only discussion no quizzes or activities B|



i'mma rekt ur reason m8!
--
Was absent whole day  
Reason: only event in school right now are sports activites that i'm joining


----------



## unravel (Sep 30, 2014)

Farobi said:


> i'mma rekt ur reason m8!
> --
> Was absent whole day
> Reason: only event in school right now are sports activites that i'm joining



Well **** you m8 :U so much burn omg seriously how the heck did I get fever >.>


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 30, 2014)

My bloodwork results came back today!

The only bad things about it were that I'm slightly anemic and have a little bit higher than normal cholesterol level, but I don't have diabetes or hypothyroidism.  I'm going on birth control to hopefully combat the anemia, and I'm adjusting my diet to lower both my cholesterol and my weight. 

I'm feeling rather positive about my future.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 30, 2014)

Somehow I did really well on my chemistry test.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lady Timpani said:


> My bloodwork results came back today!
> 
> The only bad things about it were that I'm slightly anemic and have a little bit higher than normal cholesterol level, but I don't have diabetes or hypothyroidism.  I'm going on birth control to hopefully combat the anemia, and I'm adjusting my diet to lower both my cholesterol and my weight.
> 
> I'm feeling rather positive about my future.


Yay


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 1, 2014)

GUYYYSSS

I FOUND MY ORIGINAL NEW LEAF COPY THAT I THOUGHT I LOST!!!!! MY BEAUTIFUL TOWN IS BACK!

I had already bought a new copy but I'm just so glad that AFTER A YEAR my original game is back!


----------



## Brackets (Oct 1, 2014)

really enjoying cardiology


----------



## Coach (Oct 1, 2014)

I look so good in these football / rugby socks!


----------



## dulcet (Oct 1, 2014)

yay for actually being productive


----------



## Alice (Oct 1, 2014)

My hair smells really nice, and feels really poofy today. I may not look the best, but it feels nice.


----------



## Fawning (Oct 1, 2014)

No matter who you or or what you look like, little dogs will always be excited to see you and wag their little tails because of you


----------



## Eldin (Oct 2, 2014)

I have like... three more hours of work until I can go home and go to sleep. c; Then I have tomorrow off YYYEEESSSS. And Toronto's last exhibition game is actually being shown on TV tomorrow night as well, woo!

def thinking about ordering a celebratory pizza for the game


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2014)

I'll get to see my family and pets today for the first time in a fortnight.


----------



## Resi (Oct 2, 2014)

I've been in a really good mood the entire day, which is a rarity!


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 3, 2014)

The choreographer for my hip hop class spent some time to walk me through our class' routine one on one, and he said I was a good dancer.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 3, 2014)

having a house party tomorrow yay!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 3, 2014)

Made it to my local GameStop just in time to buy the last unreserved SSB copy  my lucky day!


----------



## Resi (Oct 4, 2014)

I had a really great day yesterday - I was happy during school, chatted with my friends, met a really nice Japanese lady, and went out with my friends to a movie, dinner, and then to Target. It was just a really great day, and I absolutely loved it.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 4, 2014)

I am having the luckiest day at work today for some reason.

I came in all ugh because I'm covering someone else's shift and didn't get to sleep last night until like 3. My boss brought in a ton of stock, and my co-worker (who I'm covering for) called me, and when I told her she was like "lol wow good day to be gone then". And I was like, haha jokes on you, I love restocking. strange I know, but it kills time and I enjoy organizing Plus whoever does it gets whatever they find in the beer boxes, so I got a toque and a mini amp out of it. 

& somebody just gave me a $20 tip

so ha glad I took today after all~

and they just left so now I'm gonna eat my lunch like a boss yeaaahhh


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm getting Super Smash Bros. 3DS today.  So happy.


----------



## Radda (Oct 4, 2014)

@___@.Happiness


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

Brothers party WOOOT


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 4, 2014)

Had a really really sucky day yesterday but my new duvet arrived yesterday and I'm super happy with how it looks. It brightened up my room which is great because previously it looked extremely dark and dingy.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 5, 2014)

Woke up this morning to a toilet that wouldn't stop running. It's been raining all day today and it will probably rain all day tomorrow because of the typhoon.

_But_- my sister and I learned how to make Japanese curry and it was so good!


----------



## Coffee_Geek (Oct 5, 2014)

Today was the most magical day of my life!! I don't think I've ever been so happy //
<333


----------



## Aradai (Oct 5, 2014)

hyperventilating because cute guy wants me too.


----------



## Resi (Oct 5, 2014)

My mom bought me Hyrule Warriors as an early birthday present...!!!! Now just to hook the Wii U back up...


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 5, 2014)

I managed to find my missing keys


----------



## London (Oct 5, 2014)

I have yummy beef stew and potatoes for dinner tonight 
Perfect fall weather food.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 5, 2014)

I just did something that I had myself all psyched up over and it was totally fine and not a big deal. It was such a stupid little thing but now it's done and I'm glad it turned out okay. c:

plus I get off work in an hour or two and then have tomorrow off, which will be so nice.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm super excited for my 3DS XL to finish updating!   

I think this update brings in the customizable home menu, which I CANNOT wait for.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 7, 2014)

I had really good pudding for dessert and it only cost ９４円！


----------



## Eldin (Oct 9, 2014)

Ah, the mail came! Got my jewelry way earlier than I expected yayyyy


----------



## Farobi (Oct 10, 2014)

Got recognized in class for having over a 90% average in last semester's grade


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

ITS FRIDAYYY


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 10, 2014)

I lost my phone today, but apparently it was laying in the driveway unharmed.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 10, 2014)

The choreographer in my hip hop class picked me and a few other people to learn an extra verse of his choreo. I consider this an accomplishment because he chose people who have been dancing for years, while I've _never_ danced hip hop before this class.


----------



## Resi (Oct 10, 2014)

I got a free audiobook today of a book I really wanted!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2014)

I got two Japanese small figures I kinda wanted & I finished my assignment on time =D


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 10, 2014)

I look so stinking cute today in my leggings and boots. So happy it's starting to get chilly.


----------



## Fandabidozi (Oct 10, 2014)

I got my second Sloppy series item today. Much thanks to Elmer for putting it up for sale.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Oct 10, 2014)

True friends have revealed themselves, and so have the abusive ones. I'm glad to cut away the people in my life that never actually cared about me at all. It's a waste of time to deal with people who turn on you so quickly.


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 10, 2014)

It's payday here at work!!!


----------



## starlark (Oct 10, 2014)

iv drips, let them rip


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

ITS SATURDAY YAY!


----------



## Saylor (Oct 10, 2014)

The weather was really nice today, it rained all morning.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Oct 10, 2014)

Waiting for 8:00 p.m. so I can watch my favorite show!  I'm so excited!


----------



## Manzanas (Oct 10, 2014)

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> Waiting for 8:00 p.m. so I can watch my favorite show!  I'm so excited!



I like watching television at 8:00 P.M., too. And what is your favorite show?


----------



## KiloPatches (Oct 14, 2014)

Since its Canadian Thanksgiving, I thought I would post this: 
Its a positive affirmations guided mediation that I listen to. 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=s6Eer8WjOqk

Enjoy! Hope you find it beneficial  Happy Explorer Day!


----------



## Farobi (Oct 15, 2014)

I just received _XCOM: Enemy Within_ from Green Man Gaming and won a copy of _Hitman 2: Silent Assassin_ from someone over at Reddit  Happy days.

EDIT: Aaaaand a free copy of _Left 4 Dead_ is now in my possession <3 Lots of free games today. Sweet!


----------



## Classygirl (Oct 15, 2014)

I found out that if all goes as planned I may end up actually living inside Disney World in a large house like villa if my fianc? gets the paramedic and medical assistant for disabled or sick children position was offered...knowing his credentials he will. I can not think of anything more happy to look forward to for the future as a fairy tale end to our story.


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Work is buying all the employees lunch today!! Uncle Buds catfish and fried chicken!! yuuuuuuuuum!!!


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 15, 2014)

My interview at my local zoo went really well, I start in the catering team on Monday! (I have an induction day on Sunday)


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 15, 2014)

I woke up today feeling very well-rested for a change. : )


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't have school tomorrow!


----------



## Farobi (Oct 15, 2014)

Got a Flight Rising account from an awesome member here!!  cant wait to try it <3


----------



## Eldin (Oct 15, 2014)

2 hours until I'm off work

that's not even that exciting but I just desperately want to go home and sleep, so I'm pretty damn excited


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 15, 2014)

its my birthday! C:


----------



## Eldin (Oct 15, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> its my birthday! C:



Happy birthday! Hope you had a great day~ c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 15, 2014)

Eldin said:


> Happy birthday! Hope you had a great day~ c:



haha thanks! my day has only started C:


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 15, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> its my birthday! C:



Have a good one.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 15, 2014)

Watching someone do the best guitar solo ever on youtube... brb, mind exploded.
Saw a double rainbow a few days ago :O


----------



## Eldin (Oct 15, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> haha thanks! my day has only started C:



damn you time zones! c; it's like ten o'clock at night here


----------



## littlem0kid (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm short,fat,and proud of that c:


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 15, 2014)

I got my BLS certification! !


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 15, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Have a good one.


thnx! C:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Eldin said:


> damn you time zones! c; it's like ten o'clock at night here



haha its 1:43pm thursday here!

- - - Post Merge - - -



littlem0kid said:


> I'm short,fat,and proud of that c:



bet you're beautiful!


----------



## Resi (Oct 15, 2014)

Today was a short day at school ~ It rained, and I got to sit in the classroom with my classmates in the silence and it was just...a feeling I love.


----------



## Beachland (Oct 15, 2014)

This wouldn't be a big deal to most people but I managed to make two whole phone calls today and I didn't even cry


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm about to get Flurry!


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 15, 2014)

I... uh... don't have homework?
That's really as good as it got today >_>


----------



## unravel (Oct 16, 2014)

Because I understand the topic for tomorrows exam I'm happy


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 16, 2014)

My semestral break is in _two_ days! 

So excited to be able to sleep!


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 16, 2014)

Even though I studied fourteen hours for that exam, it was easier than I thought and my weakest subjects were barely on it.

Also story time in psychology class.  Professor made us sit in a circle and read us a book.  Literal children haha


----------



## MisterEnigma (Oct 16, 2014)

I get paid tomorrow, and I get Sunday off, which I'm thankful for, considering next week I'm going to be slammed with work.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 16, 2014)

Once I get through today I will be off work until Tuesday. Took everybody's shifts for the past like three weeks and am just dying so I'm so glad.


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 16, 2014)

I only have two hours of school today and tommorow. Yay!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 16, 2014)

I've been losing weight and I'm already 3 lbs away from the weight I was last summer, before the anti-depressants made me pack it all back on. I rewarded myself with a brownie in a mug; I could only eat a bit of it but I earned it and it was great, dammit.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 16, 2014)

I managed to slip past my teacher without doing the homework again /phew
The test for the class was easier than I thought too ' U '


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 16, 2014)

my bae is so lovely and funny and i absolutely adore her to pieces. she makes me so happy. <333


----------



## MisterEnigma (Oct 16, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> my bae is so lovely and funny and i absolutely adore her to pieces. she makes me so happy. <333


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 16, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


>



thanks bae


----------



## peachesandicecream (Oct 16, 2014)

I got all my essays done!


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 17, 2014)

I had a crappy, crappy day. But I got a ton of love from anons on tumblr tonight and that made my day a thousand times better.


----------



## Leopardfire (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm going to the Metropolitan Museum tomorrow and I'm so excited! I've only been to NYC a few times, mostly I only went to the Bronx Zoo or saw the outskirts. I've never been in the heart of it.


----------



## Feloreena (Oct 17, 2014)

My lecture finished an hour earlier than expected, so now the weekend is here! Looking forward to it so much.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 17, 2014)

I had a massive headache yesterday but it was gone when I woke up this morning.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 17, 2014)

It's Friday and I'm all done with language school and ready to get the weekend started!


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 17, 2014)

It's finally the weekend.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I also have work today and I love what I do and my boss
Protect her at all costs


----------



## Resi (Oct 17, 2014)

I didn't have to do my presentation today, so I can spend more time preparing. (Anyway, I wasn't really nervous? Huh.)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm not sick anymore!


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 18, 2014)

It's finally Friday : D !


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Eating the best and most tender meat for dinner!


----------



## Classygirl (Oct 18, 2014)

Happy because Love there is nothing happier then knowing someone would put you first and you them.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 18, 2014)

It's officially my semestral break!   

Just imagine, _two whole weeks_ without school!


----------



## Kaboombo (Oct 18, 2014)

My little sister went to a birthday party, so I had to tag along. I'm glad I went. There were a sh!t ton of lollies and a freaking pinata.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 18, 2014)

I love mince pies so freaking much and they're starting to sell them everywhere 
seriously mince pies are one of my favourite things about christmas


----------



## Aradai (Oct 18, 2014)

didn't panic today.
yay.


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Oct 19, 2014)

Toontown Rewritten actually worked yesterday! Me and my friend on the game just talked about random stuff for an hour, it was awesome. I forgot how amazing online friends are.


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 19, 2014)

It's a day where I just laze around with my dog


----------



## Brackets (Oct 19, 2014)

Looking forward to placement next week - last week was a bit dull, but I'm in a bigger hospital next week so hopefully it will be better


----------



## Feloreena (Oct 19, 2014)

I have had a great weekend.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

Feloreena said:


> I have had a great weekend.



Thats great! What happened? C:


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 21, 2014)

I got my best friend and I a OR/AS Demo code. Waiting till she's on to share the fantastic news with her. Where you at Azukitan? Lol


----------



## Wish (Oct 21, 2014)

my boyfriend is alive yay


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 22, 2014)

My outfit is on point today^^


----------



## lazuli (Oct 22, 2014)

i was playing with my kitten and his tongue was sticking out wtf kittens are so cute


----------



## Mao (Oct 22, 2014)

I had a really nice lunch today c:


----------



## Brackets (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm really enjoying my studies at the moment, and am finally getting the hang of ECGs


----------



## Eldin (Oct 22, 2014)

I finally stopped vomiting late last night. I feel kind of weak and crappy but at least I'm mostly better today. Stomach doesn't feel great but I can actually get up and move around which is wonderful, seeing as it's darts night today so work will be busy. And I cleaned the freezer out, so now I can just chill for a bit~


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 22, 2014)

My boyfriend came in to wake me up and cuddle this morning, and I had a yummy breakfast


----------



## Resi (Oct 22, 2014)

I laughed a whole lot today, and besides my anxiety getting to me multiple times, I had a great day.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 22, 2014)

I think I might've done well on my precalculus test.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 22, 2014)

Resi said:


> I laughed a whole lot today, and besides my anxiety getting to me multiple times, I had a great day.



Same!


----------



## Brackets (Oct 26, 2014)

yesssss my tumblr's suddenly taken off! Got over 370 notes today


----------



## Saylor (Oct 26, 2014)

I got a 100% on my precalculus test.  I never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 26, 2014)

My mom is bringing my dogs to my apartment to see me  I'm so excited, I haven't seen them, or my mom, in a while. They always cheer me up after all the stress I've been going through.


----------



## Isabella (Oct 26, 2014)

i finished all my assignments so i feel so free right now


----------



## Beachland (Oct 27, 2014)

I finally found a job at Target  I thought the interview went badly but at the end the woman offered me a job and I'm really happy now.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 27, 2014)

saw some great patients today and had a chilled lunch with my friends 
also got over 100 followers on tumblr yaya


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 27, 2014)

My supervisor brought me coffee


----------



## Eldin (Oct 27, 2014)

I just noticed the tags for this thread ha

everything is pretty crap right now but on the bright side I had pizza for lunch 

always a cause for celebration


----------



## EndlessElements (Oct 27, 2014)

finally decided on a name for one of the puppy's. :) and very happy knowing my dog is feeling better.


----------



## Locket (Oct 27, 2014)

My friends little sister, who was suffering leukimea, passed away. She was only 3, but suffered cancer most of her life. I believe that she is in a happier place and is not suffering. She will be a very happy child in the above world. She will not suffer from cancer no more. 

ANd my cat is home!


----------



## Leopardfire (Oct 27, 2014)

I get to watch the new Gravity Falls episode tomorrow!  I hope we will finally find out the author of the books.


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

When I was in the emergency room the other day the tests came back and showed I have liver damage. Despite that, I think I'm going to be just fine, and today's going to be a good day.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 28, 2014)

Got my BLS certification


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm the only one in my class who got a 100 on the calculus quiz!


----------



## cinny (Oct 28, 2014)

have been random cute & supportive texts from my mother.
we don't have the perfect mother and daughter relationship, but she has always been my role-model for raising 5 kids by herself. :,)

tell your parents, family or friends that you love them !!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

Today is a nice day!


----------



## Eldin (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm less upset over my whole car situation. My Dad called a friend of his who owns a car lot and apparently has like 100 cars atm, and will give me a good deal so might check that out.

Also eating a sandwich, yum.


----------



## epona (Oct 28, 2014)

luke kissed me on friday and i'm still not shutting up about it


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

epona said:


> luke kissed me on friday and i'm still not shutting up about it



Aww! congratz C:


----------



## EndlessElements (Oct 28, 2014)

one of my friends is being a sweetheart and making me feel better ^-^


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 28, 2014)

Ive made some pretty awesome friends since I started college 3 years ago


----------



## Saylor (Oct 28, 2014)

A girl kind of stood up for me today when we were doing a seminar in class and I wasn't talking and a boy kept poking me to say something, so she told him to leave me alone and if I didn't wanna say anything I didn't have to. I wasn't even bothered by it and he was actually trying to help me but I just find it really cute when people stick up for me like that, it made me kinda happy haha.


----------



## starlark (Oct 28, 2014)

spent all my money on stuff I actually need woo

dunno what I'll do when I go through the job of moving out...pot noodles for me yay


----------



## Locket (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm not sick!


----------



## mayorglitter (Oct 29, 2014)

My boyfriend, who is in the army is stationed about 12 hours (by car) from where I am. I'm moving up to live with him in 2 weeks and we just got told our application for our house has been approved! We've been going for 8 months without each other, and we've seen each other about 5 times in that period. Now, knowing we can finally get our reward - not having to say goodbye is so amazing!


----------



## Javocado (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you all for waking up this morning!
You all are amazing!


----------



## Zane (Oct 29, 2014)

My dad's parole was granted !!!!! He was so pessimistic that he wouldn't get it too omg.


----------



## Resi (Oct 29, 2014)

Only one more class c: Plus, it's just busy work and the work isn't due until Friday.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 29, 2014)

Got to chill with my friend and her son this morning after she drove me to my doctors appointment. Afterwards we went and got some lunch and hung out and then she drove me to work. So it was nice I didn't have to stress about getting to work, plus we got to catch up and made plans for the weekend. 

Also now that I had my ear flushed out I CAN HEAR HALLELUJAH

and I have pizza for lunch! 

trying to focus on the positives and ignore the fact that I am still carless


----------



## Elise (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm starting to notice results after about a month at the gym. The exercises feel a lot easier, even at higher weights, and I'm finally getting back some muscle tone!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2014)

A pimple I had down there seems to finally giving up on itself. Ugh it was kinda annoying to have there yes.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 30, 2014)

The stroke ward has been great so far! And the doctors are starting to trust me with small tasks, like reading out the obs :')


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 30, 2014)

It's Saturday tomorrow!


----------



## Manzanas (Oct 30, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> It's Saturday tomorrow!



But it will be Monday again two days after that Saturday...


----------



## xMatthew (Oct 30, 2014)

Got my driver's license today after 2 months of intense driving, so I am very happy and relieved 
Just in time for winter!


----------



## Eldin (Oct 30, 2014)

xMatthew said:


> Got my driver's license today after 2 months of intense driving, so I am very happy and relieved
> Just in time for winter!



Congrats! c:


----------



## xMatthew (Oct 30, 2014)

Eldin said:


> Congrats! c:



Thanks a lot!


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm feeling hopeful for a Blue Candy collectible.


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 31, 2014)

ADanishMuffin said:


> I'm feeling hopeful for a Blue Candy collectible.



I'll be trying for you too!!!


----------



## Feloreena (Oct 31, 2014)

I passed my research training course. Just one more assessment on Tuesday and I can apply for the research licence that I need.


----------



## Leopardfire (Oct 31, 2014)

During Latin today a Spanish teacher ran in, dressed as a doctor, and yelled "Mr. (Teacher), I came as soon as I could! I heard there was a dead language here!" It was corny, but hilarious at the same time. The other teachers from the language wing were laughing in the doorway.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm spending tonight at someone else's house, and even though they've been kinda rude to me lately, I'm just really glad I don't have to be at home.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 31, 2014)

feeling really on top of my work for once


----------



## Zane (Nov 1, 2014)

I feel soooo much better, physically and mentally, than I did yesterday, and also I got a blue candy for myself and one for someone else today after many failed attempts. ~


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 1, 2014)

It's November tomorrow, it's getting closer to Winter.


----------



## Resi (Nov 1, 2014)

My sister is sharing her Halloween candy with me, I finally get a break from school, it's a week until my birthday, and we have a four day holiday coming up soon.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 1, 2014)

I GOT A TICKET FOR THE CLUB TONIGHT YAYAYAYAYAYYAYAY


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 1, 2014)

i love how amazing Taylor Swift's new album is, and i'm nowhere near a fan of hers.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 1, 2014)

Going clothes shopping YASS


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 3, 2014)

these puppies are beyond adorable. pretty soon they'll be opening their eyes. :')


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 3, 2014)

It should be sunny today


----------



## Delphine (Nov 3, 2014)

I got positive feedback for my novel's first chapter from different people, it's very encouraging  Also my friends liked my latest poems, so I'm feeling super motivated to keep trying to make good stuff!

Also, I made a new friend and we share many things in common, we have the same passions, same ideas about movies... I'm glad I got to meet a guy this nice and funny!


----------



## Angelmarina (Nov 3, 2014)

I've been having a really horrible month and this thread really made my day. Today I got really cute art of my mayor done, and I got to choose my classes for next semester which went well. ^^ I hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 3, 2014)

I have today and tomorrow off, and I spent a good portion of today playing Paper Mario and relaxing.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Nov 3, 2014)

I made a new banner for my forum today and got a few new members (feels pleased). I also refreshed the page on the train station forum RIGHT as someone posted a new topic saying FREEBIEES, and got loads = D I'm never that lucky!


----------



## Brackets (Nov 3, 2014)

Really excited about starting my vascular rotation  (apart from surgery on wednesday ew)


----------



## Resi (Nov 3, 2014)

My Spanish teacher really liked what I made for Day of The Dead!!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

no more school for now.. well maybe in january but shooo holidays ftw


----------



## Feloreena (Nov 4, 2014)

The ZION album teaser from Savant sounds immense.


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Nov 4, 2014)

I found my kitties!They were hiding IN my mattress!Lol.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 4, 2014)

I got an 88 on my algebra exam.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 5, 2014)

I finally got my own AC:NL copy.  Now I won't be in my sister's town and actually be able to have a town of my own to decorate how I feel like.


----------



## Wish (Nov 5, 2014)

TODAY IS SUCH A NICE DAY I HAVENT FELT THIS NICE IN AGES
IF I COULD I WOULD PROBABLY CRY DIAMONDS


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

Laughing so hard at people seriously using "bae". Not only the meaning but the word itself looks and sounds so ugly.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm very excited to get out of school early today.


----------



## lazuli (Nov 5, 2014)

I GOT A BUNNY YESTERDAY AND IT IS SMALL AND SOFT AND CUTE
ITS NAME IS HONEY BUN.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

I got something for my games considering their shietty rates lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

And I'm laughing so hard over all the elitist people over at the NISA forum. I mean the Neptunia pic thread just no.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 5, 2014)

I get to go home and see my dog.


----------



## Eldin (Nov 5, 2014)

I made mad tips yesterday because somebody won a ton on the machines~

also I successfully made the grumpy guy who comes into work my bro


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 5, 2014)

I think I'm going to do very well in my yearly maths exam! Wish me luck?


----------



## Beachland (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm starting my new job tomorrow morning  I'm pretty nervous but excited to have some money and something to do with my time


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 5, 2014)

I had a sub fill in for my AP Gov teacher. Once we finished our quizzes we got to do whatever. I played Fire Emblem Awakening for the rest of class.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 5, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> I think I'm going to do very well in my yearly maths exam! Wish me luck?


Good luck, I hope you do great!


----------



## Nyxia (Nov 5, 2014)

I got to spend a whole day with my boyfriend today.  Missed him recently due to work.


----------



## Leela (Nov 5, 2014)

I got 100% on my music test! I almost failed the last one, so I'm improved a lot, which makes me happy


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 5, 2014)

The power at home has been restored!


----------



## Manzanas (Nov 5, 2014)

Ahri said:


> I get to go home and see my dog.



Is your dog the Siberian Husky in your signature? He's really cute. The Siberian Husky is a beautiful and cute breed.


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 5, 2014)

i'm actually loving my iPhone.



computertrash said:


> I GOT A BUNNY YESTERDAY AND IT IS SMALL AND SOFT AND CUTE
> ITS NAME IS HONEY BUN.



awww! bunnies are precious! what an adorable name. ^o^



Ahri said:


> I get to go home and see my dog.



that's awesome. 



ellabella12345 said:


> I think I'm going to do very well in my yearly maths exam! Wish me luck?



good luck!


----------



## MisterEnigma (Nov 5, 2014)

Another day off work tomorrow, hurrah.


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Nov 5, 2014)

Early release tomorrow!


----------



## FluffyEsther (Nov 5, 2014)

I have nothing on after school so I can relax for once. -u-


----------



## Nashiro (Nov 6, 2014)

I finished my exams! I'm so happy I'm free. Now I just have to wait for my score and get into the University I want!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

Tomorrow is Saturday!


----------



## Resi (Nov 6, 2014)

My birthday is in 2 days, and I had a really enjoyable thing at school today, despite it starting off bad.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 6, 2014)

It's dumb, but the 2 new episodes of Bee and PuppyCat are finally out.
I kind of teared up in excitement/happiness.
I've been waiting for this and today sucked and idk, my day got so much better.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 7, 2014)

Gonna go meet Ryan Potter at a screening of Big Hero 6 next weekend!!!


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 7, 2014)

Going to a special celebration of the study I followed, to be a coach/mentor for all those interested in the subject and i'm looking forward to it. Its the 11th of the 11th for anyone who cares.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

Well... weekend


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 7, 2014)

~
I went out into public today. This is a big deal for me. I went to a resteraunt and ate breakfast. I don't normally don't do this because I feel like everyone is staring at me and I get panicky and its no good. But I did it today.


----------



## xMatthew (Nov 7, 2014)

I bought a new car today and I've been driving all day long. It's been a good day! Now I'm gonna kick back with some Smash on the 3DS and a few beers


----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2014)

Hope everyone's having a great day! I'll be inebriated tonight so I'm sure I will lol..


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

I finally defeated mom for the first time ever in Rebirth


----------



## Delphine (Nov 7, 2014)

There will be a new _TMNT_ (the TV show that started in 2012) episode tonight, woohoo!


----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 7, 2014)

It was supposed to snow today and it hasn't. 

Maybe if I stay positive it won't snow EVER AGAIN. 
Here's hoping.


----------



## g u a v a (Nov 7, 2014)

Did my first speech in front of my class today and I think it went really well!!! I was really anxious all of yesterday and right up until the speech but it was way better than I expected!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 8, 2014)

it didn't happen today, but i'm still smiling about it. i got a pretty cute text last night from someone special. *~*


----------



## Resi (Nov 8, 2014)

It's my birthday, no one in my house is awake yet, and I've already gotten 7 birthday messages. Thank you social media.


----------



## Leopardfire (Nov 8, 2014)

The first five issues of the Attack on Titan manga came in to my library, so I can start reading them now.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 8, 2014)

My least favourite housemate is away this weekend wahooo (god I'm such a ***** but he is soooo annoying)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2014)

My soccer team won 9-0 or 8-0 against another team. That's good even if I didn't score.


----------



## Goth (Nov 8, 2014)

life is so depressing


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 8, 2014)

My phone seems to be working fine (silly, maybe, but I didn't want to pay $200 for a new one).


----------



## oath2order (Nov 9, 2014)

It's sunny today.

That's positive right?


----------



## Pathetic (Nov 9, 2014)

i'm feeling pretty gay

good day


----------



## azukitan (Nov 10, 2014)

I am super happy with my new skill tree in Elsword


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 11, 2014)

My math class got canceled this morning!


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 11, 2014)

I made a trade and now I'm closer to getting a super gold mailbox! Woooo!


----------



## Nyxia (Nov 11, 2014)

I got to wake up to my OH this morning.


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 11, 2014)

This is such a cool thread ^^ Its nice to see so many positive thoughts!

As for myself, I got my train station remodel in ac and I love it! ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

I finally unlocked Eden.. took me some hours xD Yay for loving bullet hell games.

And I talked to a great friend o' mine today


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 12, 2014)

Early release Friday!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

Seeing another friend on friday so woo


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 12, 2014)

I woke up to puppy kisses and cuddles this morning


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 12, 2014)

puppies are learning how to walk on their own now. *~*


----------



## manofico (Nov 12, 2014)

I woke up to read a beautifully written role play post from my favorite role play partner.  And I got very lucky -- as soon as I replied, she came back online and replied very quickly.  I really love RPing with her, and it's my favorite thing to wake up to a post from her.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

Wellll... had fun spamming ugly as hell album covers to a friend XD


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 12, 2014)

EndlessElements said:


> puppies are learning how to walk on their own now. *~*


Just imagining this made me smile! 

As for my own positivity, I got some items I wanted and I was able to get my fiance Wolfgang, his favorite dreamie! I'm now TTing to get some Fishing Tourney items for my underwater room, which is near completion! It's been a good day in AC ^^


----------



## Brackets (Nov 12, 2014)

Think I've finally actually got over my ex. He did some horrible things but because he was mentally ill I let them slide and pined after him, but now I can finally say I don't miss him


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Nov 12, 2014)

At least I finished my homework.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 12, 2014)

After a long, depressing day I'm enjoying ice cream with my favorite person


----------



## Eldin (Nov 12, 2014)

AHHHH Toronto's up 5-0 on Boston

and we're like half-way through the game I can't even comprehend what I'm watching

Rask must be crying at this point

nevermind they pulled him after 4 goals on 16 shots wow


----------



## Geneve (Nov 12, 2014)

I get to sleep in my super comfy bed soon. Woop?


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 13, 2014)

I succesfully created a wifi hotspot using my crappy old phone, so I can now update tbe 3ds anddownload the extra content for fantasy life. 

I feel like a freaking genius now. 
(because all this router/wifi/technical crap is seriously way beyond my comprehension level)

BUT NOT TODAY!


----------



## Brackets (Nov 13, 2014)

Someone found my phone and purse and handed them in! faith in humanity restored <3


----------



## Locket (Nov 13, 2014)

IT SNOWED! WE HAD THE BEST LUNCH EVER AND TODAY IS JUST AWESOME!


----------



## Sepia (Nov 13, 2014)

My mum is in a good mood today!


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Nov 13, 2014)

I finished more homework than I thought I would.


----------



## Feloreena (Nov 14, 2014)

Just booked a short trip to Oslo in two weeks with two of my friends. I'm really excited to go, and we managed to book flights and accommodation for less than ?100.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 14, 2014)

Today was an early release, thank god.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 14, 2014)

I got Hyrule Warriors so now I have something to do this weekend other than sleep. c:


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm going to meet Ryan Potter tomorrow! *squee*


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2014)

I had way too fun today


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm feeling "medicated" so I'm good!


----------



## Nashiro (Nov 14, 2014)

Today is another day to overcome my mental illnesses  I am strong and I can do my best to stay strong for my relationship.

I'm also getting my formal dress since it got tailored!


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm Moving in abouut 9 hours


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 15, 2014)

This pasta I'm eating is pretty good


----------



## hzl (Nov 15, 2014)

I've lost 7lb (half a stone) this week! I can do this!


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 15, 2014)

Lots of white carnations are blooming in my town! So happy :> Also therapy is really helping my anxiety and mental state, so happppyyy.


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 15, 2014)

For once I felt really pretty today


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 15, 2014)

HeyPatience said:


> For once I felt really pretty today



Aw, this made me smile. I'm glad you felt good about yourself. 

And, uh, it's Saturday, so yay.


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Nov 15, 2014)

The radio played my favorite song for the first time in forever! Yes, not a lot to some people but I haven't heard it in months. MONTHS.


----------



## Locket (Nov 15, 2014)

I found something that relaxes me!


----------



## Beachland (Nov 15, 2014)

Last night I went to a concert and on Tuesday I'm going to another one, and that's also the day Dragon Age: Inquisition comes out  And three days later, ORAS. This is turning out to be a good week for me.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 15, 2014)

My puppy's outside jumping around trying to catch snowflakes in his mouth; it's really cute.  I almost forgot that this is the first time he's seen snow.


----------



## CR33P (Nov 15, 2014)

i'm getting bored of hyrule warriors and i don't like the adventure map thank god i didn't get that crap dlc


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 15, 2014)

CR33P said:


> i'm getting bored of hyrule warriors and i don't like the adventure map thank god i didn't get that crap dlc



Close enough lol...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, I woke up this morning.
Got to babysit for extra cash.
My mum is feeling better.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm so proud of myself for going to an optional Sunday revision session today #nerd


----------



## Jawile (Nov 16, 2014)

Death is inevitable


----------



## Togekiss (Nov 16, 2014)

My dentist appointment got cancelled, so I get to keep my 4 adult teeth for another month!


----------



## tobi! (Nov 16, 2014)

BACON

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2835337/I-m-coming-Dog-named-Buddy-jumps-ambulance-ride-bumper-85-year-old-owner-taken-hospital.html
and this article


----------



## wolv (Nov 16, 2014)

You should give yourself gold stars for doing the simple things.

You got out of bed today? I'm proud of you.


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 16, 2014)

My positivity for today is v desperate ;w;

Even though photoshop crashed on me last night apparently it saved the hair tutorial I was working on as a warm-up. Even though I lost a big commission at least it saved _something_! ..right?


----------



## lizardon (Nov 16, 2014)

today is an ok day, woke up early and went outside, it's not that cold today...
Heard maybe next Friday will snow here, looking forward.. 
Also only 5 days left, new Pokemon will come!


----------



## Beachland (Nov 16, 2014)

I slept in really late and ate frosted mini wheats for breakfast livin the dream here


----------



## Lepidoptera (Nov 16, 2014)

Found an Olaf snowman waffle iron, can't wait to make some gluten free Olaf waffles tomorrow.

(this isn't from today but more like a past couple of weeks positive) The fact I stood up to my two old bosses in my old department. Also told the manger that I didn't wish to work with either of them any longer.(I felt like I was being bullied.(this is a big deal for me as it brings back bad memories) Love my new boss and department. I feel like I'm appreciated there. Meanwhile my old boss's department is a mess and everyone is trying to jump ship because of them. Glad I spoke up and didn't just keep taking the abuse.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 16, 2014)

Me and CottonTail234 are super close to getting an extra copy of ACNL to make a Five Nights at Freddy's Town!


----------



## azukitan (Nov 16, 2014)

Almost Rank A in Elsword PvP! Mwahaha, spamming the bejebus out of people in battle is hella fun


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 16, 2014)

I bought some Christmas mugs and a candle that makes my apartment smell like the holidays  
I love cold weather and that Christmas feeling


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 16, 2014)

My joint pains haven't been making my legs weak!


----------



## Margot (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm happy <:


----------



## azukitan (Nov 17, 2014)

Tea makes everything better <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Better
Bitter


Hah.


----------



## Resi (Nov 17, 2014)

I preordered Alpha Sapphire yesterday! Mom said I can go on the 21st and pick up my copy.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 17, 2014)

I got free tickets to see Mockingjay Part 1 tomorrow night!!


----------



## Cold~ (Nov 18, 2014)

It's been so rainy for the past two days, but this morning I woke up with a lovely weather. I'm going to enjoy my daily stroll today.


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 18, 2014)

It's getting colder and with the holiday season around the bend, I feel that all my worries will soon be over.


----------



## oranje (Nov 18, 2014)

It's been super cold this past week, but I love all the snow. I never realized how beautiful and delicate snowflakes were until I had them land in my glove. :')


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Nov 18, 2014)

I've just had possibly the best cup of coffee I have ever had right now and I'm happy because of that


----------



## Brackets (Nov 18, 2014)

Lectures were actually interesting today - we're doing heart failure this week


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 19, 2014)

I got an 82% on a midterm worth 50% of my grade which is a huge relief, and I have the following positive affirmation: "No matter what pat you take, or what steps you put into practice, you always succeed at being yourself"  In other words, don't compare yourself to others for the sake of putting yourself down.


----------



## Locket (Nov 20, 2014)

We went to TOYS R US and there was a guy from Nintendo. He let me play his 3DS XL, and some games! It is so comforable to play and hold! He also gave me SSB4 sitckers and badges. And a Pokemon Art Academy sketch pad. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and I grew an inch since September. 4 foot 7 inches to 4 foot 8 inches.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 20, 2014)

I hope I got the part in my drama audition!


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 20, 2014)

I got 100% on my perception exam and finished an 11 page research paper today! Talk about being productive.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

I passed the finals paper on this course. So happy cause I kinda messed a thing up.


----------



## Delphine (Nov 21, 2014)

I finished writing the second chapter for my novel  And I also started writing a short story.


----------



## Kiikay (Nov 21, 2014)

Just a little encouragement for those who need it :x


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

Nice pic


----------



## Milky-Chii (Nov 21, 2014)

I get to spend all day with my beloved one and we're going to cuddle and drink hot chocolate and watch movies n.n


----------



## Mayannaise (Nov 24, 2014)

my positive thought about today is that i will get pizza somehow over the course of 24 hours


----------



## Jake (Nov 24, 2014)

if u think u r having a **** day and no one likes u and everyone is mad at u just remember jesus and i both love u a lot!!


----------



## Feloreena (Nov 24, 2014)

Raised ?250 for an MS charity by not speaking for 48 hours. Proud that I managed to complete it and more than doubled my target goal for the money.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Nov 24, 2014)

Got second interviews to meet the managers from 2 out of 3 job positions


----------



## Brackets (Nov 24, 2014)

my younger sister is finally starting to recover from her eating disorder. she's started having butter on her toast, eating chocolate sometimes and more carbs, and even sometimes buys snacks from the canteen, even though that means she can't know how many calories are in them. Im so proud of her


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 25, 2014)

I passed the college compass test!! My scores were well above the requirement. 

Not bad for being sick and having test anxiety. Not bad at all.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 25, 2014)

All these comments are so uplifting to read  I love the positivity! 

My family is all back together for Thanksgiving! It feels good to see everyone again.


----------



## leenaby (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm getting some of my college homework done and I'm eating stuff from Dunkin Donuts. =w=  That, and when I'm done with my college homework, more time to play Pokemon ORAS or finish this movie I was watching! xD


----------



## Eldin (Nov 25, 2014)

Today is my last Tuesday at work, we're closing Mondays (which I don't work anyways) and Tuesdays starting next week. So now I'll just have Wednesday and Thursdays.

Everyone was like oh no they're cutting your hours? But I don't care because I hate my job anyways haha

Also I just started another side job on Mondays, and have started walking dogs for an old client of mine before work and on my days off. So I need a break anyways, and the loss of hours doesn't really affect me since the pay is much better from these other jobs tbh.


----------



## MrPuzzleMan (Nov 25, 2014)

I have a roof over my head, I have electricity, water, heat, and cable. I have a family that loves me and I am relatively little pain. My day is good.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 25, 2014)

One of my friends told me her life wouldn't be the same without me. :')


----------



## Elise (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm going out with my friends tonight and, as I was feeling confident and a bit daring, I decided to try on my 'skinny' jeans, the ones I got a couple of years ago and were very tight back then, with no room to move, but looked amazing, at least until I put on a couple of kgs last year... Well they not only fit but actually don't look bad anymore! 

The healthier eating and exercise I've been doing has really been paying off!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2014)

Well, the pound finally got fixed on neopets, woot.


----------



## Eldin (Nov 26, 2014)

Me and my coworkers have been battling over beer box swag again, this time it's these really nice East Coast t-shirts.

Just opened a box and got the exact one I wanted (we already got this one but I gave it to my coworker for her son - karma came back and gave me another one).


----------



## easpa (Nov 26, 2014)

I might actually be prepared for my history test on friday :O


----------



## unravel (Nov 27, 2014)

I save the tumblr website zelda fandom and I regret nothing then I clear history afterwards man hes damn hawt




Thinking dirty? Congrats


----------



## jakeypride (Nov 27, 2014)

Positive Thought Of The Day... Marijuana.


----------



## Pachirisu71 (Nov 27, 2014)

I got to sleep in today.


----------



## Eldin (Nov 27, 2014)

jakeypride said:


> Positive Thought Of The Day... Marijuana.



I quit and it's been a week so I guess my positive thought is that my 3-day headache had finally dissipated. c; Hallelujah! And, you know, that I no longer want to tear everyone's throat out. 

But actually I'm just glad today is my last day of work this week. And also I went to Canadian Tire's early BF thing this morning and got some huge storage bins that I needed, plus some cookie sheets and a nice 5-piece stone casserole dish set. c:


----------



## Brackets (Nov 27, 2014)

over 800 followers on tumblr 
also I just made nutella hot chocolate and it was the bomb


----------



## unravel (Nov 27, 2014)

Hipe I wont be late at school B|


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 27, 2014)

Today was a great holiday. <3 So so so much better than last year... I hope the rest of the year will be the same.


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 29, 2014)

I made a new friend today!


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 29, 2014)

I reached 41,000 words in NanoWriMo today! I had a 5K word day! It was INTENSE! XD I think I can make it to 50,000 words by the 30th! I am gonna win this thing! Less than 9,000 more to go!


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 29, 2014)

I got an A on my test!


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 29, 2014)

You're cute!


----------



## Brackets (Nov 29, 2014)

my friend from back home is visiting today 
hope my housemates act normal when she's here...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 29, 2014)

I did a test for my GCSE mocks yesterday, and I think I did well ^_^


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 1, 2014)

I WON NANOWRIMO 2014!!!!!! 50,510 WORDS AT 9:50PM!!!!! I FINISHED A NOVEL IN 30 DAYS!!!! WOOT WOOT!!!


----------



## hulaburger (Dec 1, 2014)

my hair was beautiful today! nice lil corkscrew curls


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 1, 2014)

We're getting cable again so now I can watch Toonami again! Hallelujah!


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 1, 2014)

My hair was on point today *fabulous curls flip*


----------



## Aradai (Dec 1, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> I WON NANOWRIMO 2014!!!!!! 50,510 WORDS AT 9:50PM!!!!! I FINISHED A NOVEL IN 30 DAYS!!!! WOOT WOOT!!!



congrats!


----------



## unintentional (Dec 1, 2014)

I had to go to school, but I came home and got a huge cup of coffee (with chocolate syrup in it <3) and played acnl for a bit to relax ;u;


----------



## patoots (Dec 1, 2014)

My second room in acnl is looking fantastic tbh :^)


----------



## Elise (Dec 2, 2014)

I am sitting an exam next week a second time because I got a terrible headache during the first exam. I was extremely worried about not getting the 45% minimum exam grade in one of my other subjects and having to repeat that exam also. Well, turns out I not only made the minimum but also got a credit instead of just the narrow pass I was expecting overall. I also got a distinction in German, which is a very good result.

I'm feeling a lot less nervous now and much more positive going into my last exam


----------



## hulaburger (Dec 2, 2014)

I bought some christmas presents for the family today! pretty excited about it!


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 3, 2014)

Just when I thought I was doomed, my sympathetic professor gave me an extension on an assignment till Friday (the assignment was due today) and I have been having trouble due to health/emotional issues. So thank you, professor for being so kind and understanding and not penalizing me for a late submission.


----------



## Eldin (Dec 3, 2014)

edit; nevermind darts guys came in and ruined my night want to go home and sleep


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 3, 2014)

The bus driver let me on the bus even though my transfer was expired by 1 minute. So I managed to make it to the mall and back - taking 4 busses - with a single ticket, which is good because I am so broke and I need to conserve as many tickets as possible! So tank you, kind bus driver!


----------



## Saylor (Dec 3, 2014)

I've been feeling really down today but my Spanish teacher said some very kind things to me, and she let me turn in a project that was due over a month ago and I thought that was super cool of her to do.


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 3, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I've been feeling really down today but my Spanish teacher said some very kind things to me, and she let me turn in a project that was due over a month ago and I thought that was super cool of her to do.



I am so glad to hear that  Its little things like that that make it worth it, don't you think?


----------



## Saylor (Dec 3, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> I am so glad to hear that  Its little things like that that make it worth it, don't you think?


Yeah, I agree.


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 5, 2014)

Come on, people more positive thoughts! 

Yesterday: I went to a fun stand up comedy show wit my boyfriend, it was Improv and REALLY funny. 

Today: I had enough bells to buy the Golden Mailbox and enough tickets to buy the 2014 Fair Patch


----------



## radical6 (Dec 6, 2014)

the jazz band gig is finally over so now i can Rest


----------



## Toffee (Dec 6, 2014)

I got to see a movie today and had a good lunch with family.
Also got our Christmas tree, that's always exciting!


----------



## Animalcrossingtrader (Dec 6, 2014)

I finished early at the animal shelter so I can cook when I get home, I love to cook (>^?^<)


----------



## Leela (Dec 6, 2014)

It's Cookie Day tomorrow, and I'm excited  Once a season I have a cookie day where I try to come up with lots of new cookie recipes, and then I bake the ones that sound best :3


----------



## Coach (Dec 6, 2014)

Leela said:


> It's Cookie Day tomorrow, and I'm excited  Once a season I have a cookie day where I try to come up with lots of new cookie recipes, and then I bake the ones that sound best :3



CAN THIS REPLACE PANCAKE DAY?????

Um... I did most of my Christmas shopping, so that's good.


----------



## Leela (Dec 6, 2014)

Coach said:


> CAN THIS REPLACE PANCAKE DAY?????
> 
> Um... I did most of my Christmas shopping, so that's good.



Or we could have Cookie Day _and_ Pancake day :3


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 6, 2014)

the creepy person messaging me on skype was just a robot
phew


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Dec 7, 2014)

I finished my application for a clan on Toontown Rewirtten, and I feel really good about it! The leader said not a lot of people enter, so I have a 50% chance! I really hope I get in.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Dec 7, 2014)

My fall semester at my community college ends Friday, but I'm basically finished with my courses on Wednesday. I'm so glad to have a three week break.


----------



## Brackets (Dec 8, 2014)

omgggg just did my practical exam... this one patient had a CRAZY heart murmur and I had to completely guess what it was, but apart from that i think it went well and i'm glad its over!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Dec 9, 2014)

I had my college algebra exam today and I was really nervous since I failed the same class so bad last semester. I turned in my take home portion and took the in-class. I got a 112 on the take home and a 105 on the "real" final. I got a 94 in the class!  I passed! I didn't think I would and I did!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 9, 2014)

Hate to...bring this up, but this is positive.  It happened a few weeks back...but an ebola vaccine passed its first human trials.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 9, 2014)

I finished the whole lot of homework! I feel so much better now that the work [ ,and my teachers, are ] off my back. Also, finals are coming up. While I usually hate them I found out that these ones are going to be drastically easier from last year. That also means more sleeping time when I'm finished.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 9, 2014)

My English and history teachers told me that my paper was lovely! I'm not sure what grade I got on it yet but that makes me feel very relieved and I'm glad I have one less assignment to worry about now.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 9, 2014)

I took the hardest final in the hardest class I have ever taken in my scholastic career. 

NO MORE ZOOLOGY FOR MEEEEEE


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 9, 2014)

I have a fantastic boyfriend who is there for me even when I'm stressed. 
Heck he's even doing the dishes right now.


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm finished with all of my big papers for this semester! I still have finals next week, but yes. This is one thing done.


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 10, 2014)

I got to see the president of the United States yesterday kinda sorta! As he visited the greatest city in the U.S. of A. Nashville, Tennessee!!


----------



## Brackets (Dec 10, 2014)

Going to the Medicine Ball tonight! (for americans i think you'd call it a prom?) So excited! We get a 3 course meal and my dress is sexaaaay #gonnapulltonight


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 10, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Going to the Medicine Ball tonight! (for americans i think you'd call it a prom?) So excited! We get a 3 course meal and my dress is sexaaaay #gonnapulltonight



im pretty sure americans call it a ball as well, because a prom is more of a leavers ball for high school students.....


----------



## Eldin (Dec 10, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> I have a fantastic boyfriend who is there for me even when I'm stressed.
> *Heck he's even doing the dishes right now.*



hot damn does he have a brother?


----------



## Locket (Dec 11, 2014)

I finished all my missing work!!!!


----------



## leenaby (Dec 11, 2014)

A Christmas package came from my friend today in the mail and I'm so happy!


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 11, 2014)

I found an unopened Gatorade on the bus that just so happened to slide under my seat and no one claimed it so I just took it after I got off. It's sweet. 

I also just found out that I have 0 exams this whole year! Of course I have finals for my main classes, but I chose apparently lucky classes this year, ha ha.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 11, 2014)

WE'RE HAVING FOOD FROM MY FAVORITE RESTURANT FOR DINNER YEAEAYEAYEA


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 12, 2014)

I have been feeling miserable because of my kidney stones recently and I made a SERIOUS error in conversion rates in my Dream Town contest for the first prize where I thought 1,000 TBT equated to 10 Million bells.... I was wrong. And a generous TBTer donated 100 TBT to my cause just because. And when I ranted about the pain I have been in all night from my kidney stones, 2 TBTers on the What"s bothering you thread consoled me. You guys are such lovely people  <3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

I had all three objects for the scavenger hunt yay and I hope I will get the bottle right this time I need tickets m80


----------



## Feloreena (Dec 12, 2014)

Finally got a reply from the lab I want to work in for my project and they seem interested in having me there.


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 12, 2014)

I am travlelin to america at monday! <3


----------



## ACNiko (Dec 12, 2014)

This thread <3

Only one more week in school. ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

Watching a film I've been looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## Bassy (Dec 12, 2014)

My day was good! Why? Just because I've been enjoying the stuff I do on ACNL. Reading randomness on the forum is fun as well.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Dec 12, 2014)

I saw a bumper sticker that said "I pooped today!"


----------



## azukitan (Dec 13, 2014)

Nothing beats cozying up with a good read


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 13, 2014)

Surprisingly, I've not killed myself yet.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 13, 2014)

Skype finally downloaded yeeeeeeee


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 13, 2014)

Not even a full week until winter break 
We've got Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, (which is a party) and Thursday. We get out early on thursday <3
and no school on friday yeeeeee


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 13, 2014)

I GOT MY EBOLA PLUSHIE A DAY EARLY AND IT'S SO FLUFFY AND IT'S AMAZING AAA


----------



## Alyx (Dec 13, 2014)

What's an Ebola plushie?

I laughed today.


----------



## JCnator (Dec 13, 2014)

I just realized once again that Christmas is coming soon. Every time I think about it, I become excited for presents, relatives, foods and whatnot. We're most certainly going to have a great time!


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 13, 2014)

Alyx said:


> What's an Ebola plushie?



This.


----------



## canadasquare (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't have Crew practice today


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

found something to wear for christmas.. well **** next week


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Dec 14, 2014)

I get to watch my daughter sing a solo at a christmas concert in an hour.I can't wait.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Dec 14, 2014)

Got to see Blue October for the fourth time last night.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 14, 2014)

I just got Aegislash shiny from a Passerby


----------



## azukitan (Dec 15, 2014)

My sleeping habits are *slightly* improving. _Slowly but surely..._


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Dec 15, 2014)

_So_ thankful to be finished with most of my projects. I'm almost done with the rest, too!


----------



## Leela (Dec 15, 2014)

I only have four days left of school until the holidays! 

And also, Norski's signature makes me happy.


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 15, 2014)

My boyfriend and I went Christmas shopping for each other this past weekend. And since we are HORRIBLE liars and can't keep secrets from each other for more than 2 seconds we shared our presents with each other this weekend ahead of time. :3 I bought us a gift for us to share: Super Smash Bros for the Wii U and he got me Yoshi and Kirby Amiibos along with "Egghead" (a book of poems by the comedian, Bo Burnham). And then I have a special gift for him that will have to wait till January - an engraved pen to commemorate is admission into Grad School - WHICH HE GUESSED (but oh well, it was supposed to be a surprise). Then we went home and played Smash Bros together which was nice because its been SO long since we have had a co-op game to play together - not since LEGO Marvel. So it was great to bond over a game again  Especially since I have been having an awful time with my kidney stones and he has been stressing with exams, it was nice to just unwind and relax in each other's company. PLUS I used money from my paycheque to buy myself a special treat, a gift box from Lush, "The Art of Bathing" with bath bombs and bubble bars, for TONS of nice relaxing baths ahead! SOOOOO EXCITED!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

Finally got around to finish LYNE.. thank goodness took me some time but worth it


----------



## LaceGloves (Dec 15, 2014)

Finals are over!
I'm also visiting my boyfriend this week. c:


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

got some whisky. well.


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 15, 2014)

My brother gave me one of his 5 or so giant cookies he's been hoarding to me 
YAY!


----------



## Feloreena (Dec 15, 2014)

I love my friends so much. <3


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 16, 2014)

Balloons mang. Balloons.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2014)

when you discover great japanese oldies <3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

When you use throwing beans in acnl and they make flowers bounce. And when They land in the water


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 16, 2014)

This is such a great thread  1 good thing for today: I got a picture of the puppy I will hopefully be adopting in March ^^


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 16, 2014)

im glad i dont live or was brought up in a craphole like durkadurkastan


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 16, 2014)

I was able to save up 15 tickets in time to buy to TBT Fair Prize Pack before they sold out!  Soooo excited to see what the hidden prize is!


----------



## ThomasNLD (Dec 16, 2014)

Staying up all night to buy tickets to AC/DC for their concert in The Netherlands. 
The sale starts at 10 am, but I have a messed up sleep rhythm, so I have to stay up. Because if I fall asleep at 6 am like most of the time, I might sleep through it,,,, 

But hey, its AC/DC. 

God, I hope I can get my hands on tickets...... My chance to witness some divinity.


----------



## Radda (Dec 16, 2014)

I finally stop worrying about things.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

I got drunk as a skunk yesterday but it was worth it I don't want to remember it anyways.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Dec 17, 2014)

Woohoo, I was (just) in time for the AC/DC tickets. 

Man, those tickets go fast.... 
I`ll have to elbow my way closer to the stage, since I could only manage field standing places.
Luckily I learned using my elbows the hard way.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> Woohoo, I was (just) in time for the AC/DC tickets.
> 
> Man, those tickets go fast....
> I`ll have to elbow my way closer to the stage, since I could only manage field standing places.
> Luckily I learned using my elbows the hard way.


Another fan I see, nice 

Yeah I hope we get tickets too, a friend of my mom tried this morning...hope it went well!


----------



## ThomasNLD (Dec 17, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Another fan I see, nice
> 
> Yeah I hope we get tickets too, a friend of my mom tried this morning...hope it went well!



I love them.  I was so worried I couldn`t get through. The page froze a couple of times while I was close to really good tickets where you can sit. But hey, who wants to sit at a AC/DC concert anyways? 

You also going to the one in The Netherlands? Or are tickets going on sale for the entire European tour today?
Either way, I`ll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> I love them.  I was so worried I couldn`t get through. The page froze a couple of times while I was close to really good tickets where you can sit. But hey, who wants to sit at a AC/DC concert anyways?
> 
> You also going to the one in The Netherlands? Or are tickets going on sale for the entire European tour today?
> Either way, I`ll keep my fingers crossed for you.


Exactly, haha  No, I'm going to the one in Sweden so yes most likely and thanks, I do hope she got them


----------



## Eldin (Dec 17, 2014)

found out I don't have to work Christmas Eve, and that I'll be getting paid for that day and Christmas Day

didn't expect to have the day off, let alone get paid 

and my pup is getting her stitches out on Friday~ c:

edit; oh also Toronto just took out Anaheim and is on a 6-game streak
I'm rubbing it in every Montreal fans face that I know


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 17, 2014)

Finished my dreaded history/poly sci final and tomorrow's my last day! FINALLY!


----------



## azukitan (Dec 19, 2014)

YAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSS, I FINALLY GOT A FULL ART GENGAR CARD!!!!!!! //weeps for joy TwT


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

Got some games on Steam. Debated somewhat which ones but yeah.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 20, 2014)

not as sick as before


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 20, 2014)

Christmas is near


----------



## Zane (Dec 23, 2014)

I DID IT I FINALLY DID IT I FINISHED THE DIGITAL PAINTINGS JUST IN TIME FOR THIS FRIKKIN HOLIDAY MESS
i never finish anything. This is nice.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 23, 2014)

STARTING TOMORROW ALL YOU FOLKS WILL BE OFF OF SCHOOL AND WORK
JUST LET IT ALL GO, DON'T EVEN THINK


----------



## chronic (Feb 1, 2015)

I finished a project I've been working on. 

Now it's on to the next one


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2015)

well i will get it but ugh


----------



## Saylor (Feb 1, 2015)

Someone's coming over and bringing me chocolate milk, I can't wait!


----------



## Mignon (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm going to stock up on hot chocolate in a few minutes so I'll have something to cheer me up while I work! u wu


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 1, 2015)

It's snowing right now and might continue throughout the night, so I may have a delay or even no school tomorrow. B)


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 1, 2015)

My cat (who doesn't usually cuddle), came in my room and decided to sleep with me in my room! >w<

I also baked banana muffins today and I browned them nicely and they're still moist inside! YESSS!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Feb 1, 2015)

I ate some really good soup. Yeah, didn't even burn it this time. C:


----------



## Prabha (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm alive, have food on the table, and I have a roof over my head.
I really can't ask for anything more.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2015)

i bought nep on steam i needed something to cheer me up


----------

